# Çështja kombëtare > Çështja kombëtare >  Shkrime nga Bahtir Hamza mbi çeshtjen kombetare

## Bahtir Hamza

*Bahtir Hamza,poet
bahtirhamza@yahoo.com

Llom Llemadeoti, shqiptar
llemadeo@yahoo.de
Diku ne Gjermoni.
0049 173 5701252

Date : Aprill.14.2009.

Letere  kethese. Nr:2.
Thema : PER PALIGJATUR  E  HAJNI SHPIRTERORE                       

LULETE E MIJE KURRE NUK KANE ME U THA !*

Nuk ka gje me te tmershme se sa paditurija vepruese !.
                                                                     ka tahen : GETE.

Meqenese  nuk ta dia as ermin e as mbiermin,por duke besua se je shqiptar po te quaje me te njetin emer po si mapare Llommy yne, pasi qe nuk ke emer tjeter  as per te mire e as per te keq.Prandaj mos u Fsheh pase  emrit. Llemadeo, por deshomje emrin embiemrin tend,  identitetin dhe origjinen sepse e  verteta eshte mrekulli  e levdatat nuk te bejne nder.! nuk eshte turp te thuashe emrin e mbiemrin tend.!or Burri dheut.!

Or ti Llomy yne shqiptar, qe je diku ne Gjermoni, une ta bere nje vrejteje te vogel,  te shkrova pa as nje te e keqe, me lutje,a,dhe as nuk te kam sha, as nuk te kam fye, e as nuk tu kam kerrcnue,sepse nuk jam rrite  me te shame, e as nuk jam rrite me luxe, por jam rrite me vujteje dhe dhembje,.
Te thashe dhe po te them perseri se lavdatate nuk te bejne nder, as tya e as nje shqiptari qe jetone dhe qe ka jetua ne kete Bote,ne tere Gllobin.Llommy yne,lavdatate  nuk i kane bere nder as Flori Dusha Maxhun Bruqit, as Bandes se tina BioTerroriste Kriminale
Lavdatate nuk i kan bere nder as Rrahmon Morines, as Sinan Hasanit e as Fadil Hoxhese,. Lavdatate  nuk i kane bere nder as  Ahmet Zogollit,(Zogut Matjan).Lavdatate nuk i kane bere nder as Enver Hoxhese, pa mustaqe, e as me mustaqe,komunist........AS Hekuran Isajt me Nexhemine as Namik Doklese,e as F.Nanosit me Ramzi Aline,.....
Lavdatate nuk i kan bere nder as Ali Pashe Toptanit, ne Paris, ..

Dihet se njeriu i perket kesaje bote qe  bene pjese ne grupin e shtazeve  dhe eshte shtaza me e persosur, sepse njeriu shtaze e hane shtazen njeri,gje qe cdo ngjallese qe linde nga njeriu ne forme njeri, lind idiot, dhe ardhja ne jete eshte nga Dashuria,qofte dashuri e dhunume, apo Dashuri trathetie, apo dashuri mashtrimi,qofte dashuri hajnesh, por e veqanta eshte mendja dhe shpirti i cdo njeriut ( I & Q ) qe dallohet nga grupi i shtazeve dhe nuk ka bote tjetere.
Prandaje mesohu nga Une, Llommy yne shqiptar.! sepse une kam linde me lindje te Diellit, dhe Kosoven kam me  e bere edhe me te bukure..

Une jam  njeri, jam shqiptar, i emruar jam Bahtir Hamza, Nanen e kam shqiptare nga Toplica e Ballcese,e Baben nga Malesia  e Shkodrese.Une  kame linde ne Drenice.
Si njeri qe jam,jam i edukuar shqiptarisht,e  edhe une di me fale, ta fali Token, ta fali gjakun, ta fali librin,POR AS KUJT NUK JA FALI SHPIRTIN.

Llommy yne shqiptar qe je diku ne Gjermoni.Po lidhem tani me fjalen tende. 
Ti Llommy yne, ne leteren tande Tuesday, April 14, 2009 7:02 PM
shkruane Citoje :Kritiket, studiuesit, historianet dhe gjuhtaret, vlersuesit e letersise se mirfillte dine ti gjykojne dhe ti ndajne vlerat nga antivlerat!

Plotesisht pajtohem. Ja po i dergoje per botim te dy poemate edhe timen DRENICA LEGJENDE ME LULE, e edhe tenden 100 Vjetori i kongresit të Manastirit.
Llommy yne.!gje qe cdo shqiptar do ta kete shume lehte me e kuptua  e me e zbulua Plagjiaturen dhe Hajnin tende.Pra lete na gjykone  lexusi, lexuesi lete thote fjalen e vete, dhe cdo shqiptar qe dine me vleresua artin, gjuhen e shpirtit te HYJIT krijus, leta sheh dhe leta njeh  te verteten dhe PLAGJIATUREN tende, HAJNIN TENDE.Pa idhnim, pa inati, pa xhelozi.A po  shefe se Une jam shume Liberal.Jam shume i sinqert.

Jam mase i bindur se,  Lulete E Mije Kurre Nuk Kane Me u Tha !Lulete e mija i kane pre Stinete  e shekujve, dhe do te i prejne perseri dhe kurre nuk kane me mbete pa ujin  e vendlindjese,Kengevashat e mija,qe gezoje gjuhen shqipe (dialektet toske dhe gege) qe ta dishe se te shkruarit e cdo letere, poezie,apo poeme, roman, novel apo fabulla, sot behet dhe do te behet gjithehera ne gjuhen  shqipe letrare gjuhe standarde ne te dya  dialektet .Toske  dhe   Gege.sepse edhe Tosket edhe geget i kane thane lamtumire vendlindjese.Plejada e  tyre Rilindase  eshte  bashkuar sot. 

Po po te gjigjem,Llommy yne, me banim diku ne Gjermoni, se Zefi yne, Ate Gjegj Fishat,(poet me permasa boterore) ka jetuar ne Robni, nen mejrim  te kohes, me njerezi Hipokrit, Oportunist,Injurant,Lajkatar,Tartabiqa, e Taralusha, ka jetua Robot, e ROBOT jeton edhe TI Llommy  yne, qe deshmon vete ne leteren tende ,se je nje Hipokrit, nje mediokerr, nje Oportunist,nje Injurant, nje Taralushe, ! qe ske thya as zone, as kufi, e as nuk gezon heroizem  te armeve,as nuk ke Ideal te larte,e as nuk je kane i shtypur nga Fukarallaku, e as nuk ke qene i ndjekur per enderrate tua,me vjene keq po ky eshte realiteti qe po ta theme, e qe e lexova ne leteren tende te cilen ti e ke shkruar dhe ma ke dergua ne adresen time.E-mal.bahtirhamza@yahoo.com e, e ke shprednar edhe ne adresa te tjere.

Llommy yne, une nuk merrem me   Fjale, e as me te shame, por une do te i shaje te gjitha ata, qe ma vrajne Identitetin tim shqiptar, qe vrajne Personalitetin tim kombetare letrar, qe tentojne te ma nderroje edhe emrin edhe identitetin, dhe asnji here nuk do te i la te qete.Deri sa  e verteta  te merre Dimenzion te qarte.

Une  jam Bahtir Hamza,jam i paster, njerezisht, kombetarisht, moralisht dhe shqiptarisht, dhe shqiptarisht  e kam vera per segjalli, anmikun e  shqiptareve ,anmikun  tim, Flori Dushan Maxhun Bruqin,UDB-ash, agjent ,shpijun i sigurimit secret serb, me -X- i cili ka pas per objektiv ta vret Identitetin tim  shqiptar,I cili ka vra figurat leterare shqiptare, I cili ka vra Intelektualet shqiptar, I cili ka vra gazetar shqiptar, I cili eshte munduar  te  ta varet edhe  nderin  e luftetareve te UCK-ese, qe eshte takua me zonjene Carlo De Ponte, 2003. ne Prishtine.me qerast duke u lavderua kinese ka qene reporter lufte, me Ilaz Prokshin, neper podrum te Prishtinese, zonjese Carlo De Ponte, i ke dhane Informacion Fallso,jo korrekte, te gabuara,jo te sinqerta, pra duke u lavderuar ne emer te UCK-ese,  ja keshtu sikur ju siqe i paraqiteni lavdatate e tua, me 25. vjete,e ai (Flori Dushan Maxhun bruqi,) me 25.libra, paligjatura e Hajni..vetem  e vetem te I mbulon ndodhite e kohese dhe gjurmet ne kohen e sistemi monist serbosllav, te bamet e tija kriminale,vetem e veteme te gjindet diku ne mesein e Intelektualve.!.

Mire, nese ti nuk merresh  me mua, une merrem me shpirtin tim, qe askujt nuk ja fail shpirtin , as tya, as Flori Dushan Maxhun Bruqit, as Ilaz Prokshit,e as kujt ne kete bote, nuk ua fali as nje gereme  te Kengevashava te mija, dhe kete  lufte qe  e beje per te verteten,reale dhe te sinqert kurre  nuk kam me ndale.Pra ta dishe se  ti je i dyti qe te shkruje keshtu..

Une merrem me te verteten dhe cdo hera do te i shaj ata qe  jane te pa njerezi, qe nuk kan as nder, as etike te moralit njerezor, as ndergjegje shqiptare, sepse ARTI nuk vidhet. Or ti Llomy yne shqiptar..

Kercnimet tua, mbaj per vete, Une jam burr dhe fare nuk frigohem, nuk te kam sha, as ne nane e as ne Babe, e as ne Familje e as ne Farefis as ne Rob te shtepsie.
Nese don po te shaje fare nuk frigohem, po nuk jam edukuar me te shame, nuk jam rrite me te shame, jam edhe me i bukur kur keshtu ju vraje, sepse jam teper i kulturum.
Ta dishe se mua nuk me merr Plumbi.OR TI Llommy yne, qe jeton diku ne Gjermoni. 

Shpirti im ushqehet me vet HYJIN e Dritese, qe hece para meje,pase meje, qe hece ne anet anesore, dhe eshte ne mua, gje qe jam ai qe dua.JAM POET I GJITHE SHQIPTAREVE, e lulete e mije kurre nuk kane me u tha ! lavdatate  nuk te bjene nder. !

*Do te te habitesha si kur te ishte poema  jote ndryshe, e jo e krijuare nga  hajnija jote,dhe fatkeqesia  eshte se ti e ke shkruare nga padituria jote*

*Kujtoje thenjne e nje Filizofi : Nese ti mendone se je i diture ne kete jete, atehera, Cjapi mjekerrosh eshte dijatari.*

Duke i pershendetur lexuesit ju uroje Festene Pashkve.Prill.2009.
Te gjithe shqiptaret paqin URATEN e ZOTIT.zoti i bekofte.
Tani lexusi  e ka fjalen.

Pershendetej shqiptare
Bahtir  Hamza,


*Pergjigje Bahtir Hamzes

Tuesday, April 14, 2009 7:02 PM
From: This sender is DomainKeys verified 
"Llemadeo D." <llemadeo@yahoo.de>View contact details 
To: bahtirhamza@yahoo.com, admin@zemrashqiptare.net, analizashqip@yahoo.com, info@stublla.com, art-cafe@alb-net.com, sterkala@yahoogroups.com, info@shipkovica.com, penashqiptare@yahoo.com, moderator.lidhja_came@yahoo.com, cameria@yahoogroups.com, timshkupi@hotmail.com, lidhja_came@yahoogroups.com, edlira_xhemo@yahoo.com, bota-letrare@yahoogroups.com, bota-letrare@Groups.com, bakiymeri@yahoo.com... more

 Populli shqiptar ka nje fjale te urte shekullore:
*I shami te shane!*.*

E une meqense po shahem prej jush, nuk kam ndermend te bej te njejten gje, pasi nuk eshte menyra ime e te jetuarit, as me te shame e as me ndonje ves tjeter jo te mire!

Krijimtaria ime me rreth 1 milion faqe libri, nuk e ka as edhe nje fraze te njejte me asnje krijues tjeter te vjeter as te ri, e jo me me ju!
E ajo ndodh sepse mua me ka fale Zoti krijues dhe jam formuar ne jete i tille nepermjet studimeve te mia, nepermjet miliona provave ne krijimtari tash 25 vjet!
E une nuk krijoj vetem poezi, poema, proza, por krijoj dhe njihem si piktor, punoj profesionalisht edhe ne artin e fotografise, pra bej ca gjera dhe shume gjera qe nuk behen me te kopjuar, e sidomos nga ju!

Kritiket, studiuesit, historianet dhe gjuhtaret, vlersuesit e letersise se mirfillte dine ti gjykojne dhe ti ndajne vlerat nga antivlerat!
Natyrisht qe poemat e mia epiko-legjendare(dhjetra te tilla jane shkruar me gjuhen e vjeter gege, stil qe e ka perdorur poeti i madh i kombit AT Gjergj fishta, por une shkruaj me ate gjuhe, me ate stil, por nuk kopjoj Gjergj Fishten sepse ai nuk kopjohet, ai e ka vene vulen e vet ne artin e letersise!
E qe ta dishe; At Gjergj Fishta spo e jeton kohen tone, ska qene ne perkujtimin e 100 vjetorit te kongresit te Manastirit ne Shkup, as ska degjuar gje per te!

Megjithate meqense e kam pare se ju rregullisht shahni e poshtroni njerez me fjale nga me te ultat, spo merrem me ju fare, pasi une nuk jam i pari qe fyhem prej jush!

Po e mbylli me fjalet e fundit per ju:
Nese je burre' eja e perdore fjalen Llom...per mua dhe kunder meje' balle per balle!
Por nuk ma merr mendja se u perket atyre burrave, sepse burrat nuk shajne askend!

Nderime per ju te cilet per fat te keq ishit te detyruar ndoshta' te lexoni sharjet e ketij individi...qe me duket se ushqen shpirtin me sharje kunder te tjerve!

Ndjese per kohen qe ju mora!
Llemadeo
Ketu eshte telefoni im nese deshiron te shajashe drejt per drejt!
0049 173 5701252




--- Bahtir Hamza <bahtirhamza@yahoo.com> schrieb am Di, 14.4.2009:

*Von: Bahtir Hamza <bahtirhamza@yahoo.com>
Betreff: REAGIM PUBLIK*
An: llemadeo@yahoo.de, admin@zemrashqiptare.net, analizashqip@yahoo.com, info@stublla.com, art-cafe@alb-net.com, sterkala@yahoogroups.com, info@shipkovica.com, penashqiptare@yahoo.com, moderator.lidhja_came@yahoo.com, cameria@yahoogroups.com, timshkupi@hotmail.com, lidhja_came@yahoogroups.com, edlira_xhemo@yahoo.com, bota-letrare@yahoogroups.com, bota-letrare@Groups.com, bakiymeri@yahoo.com
Datum: Dienstag, 14. April 2009, 3:43


*Bahtir Hamza,poet,
bahtirhamza@yahoo.com
Date : Monday. Aprill.13.2009.


Llamllamdeo,DE.

REAGIM

More ti LLommi yne.

Ti ke vjele e ke vjedhe vargje nga Poema ime.
DRENICA LEGJENDE ME LULE.
Po ashtu ke vjele e ke vjedhe vargje  NGA I MADHI YNE 
ATE GJERGJ FISHAT.*
LUTEM Llommy yne, FESHIJE VARGJET E MIJA, E EDHE VARGJET E ATE GJERGJ FISHTES, NGA KJO "POEME" QE TI  E KE PREZENTUA NE EMRIN TEND.!

*NUK DUA TE TE BEJEN KEQ, ! 
Nese nuk mundem me i be mire shqiptarit, keqe hiqe se hiqe.
Por pasteroje shpirti tend Llommy yne.

Pershendetej shqiptare
Bahtir  Hamza,*


http://letersia.zemrashqiptare.net/a...tirHamza/3770/

Drenica Legjendë Me Lule - Vaj Me Motive Popullore -
E premte, 12-10-2007, 10:05pm (GMT+1)

DHURATË PËR ADHURUESIT E FJALËS SË SHKRUAR

ARTI GJUHË UNIVERZALE QË BASHKON POPUJT


*BAHTIR HAMZA,

DRENICA  LEGJENDE ME LULE
VAJ ME MOTIVE POPULLORE

BALADË PËR VËLLANË TIM SHQIPTAR*
PROLLOGU
DARDANI, ARBËRI, NACIONALSIT.

V ë ll a.
Kush të la me dorë në faqe,
Kush të vrau për së gjalli,
Kush të ndoqi nga ato konaqe,
Kush ti ngarkoj në shpinë ato gjaqe.
E më le vetëm zemërën ma kalle
D.A.N,o vëlla, vëlla, o D.A.N,
NACIONALSIT, ARBËRI, DARDANI, 

-I-
Me trup të prerë po jeton burri,
Në atë gur mali, mbi mal të kuq, 
Ti i re asaj lahute,
Këngë të bukura plotë trimëri,
Kodra kodrës ia jep dorën
Loti zemrën po e shkrinë
Diell e rreze mbi Shqipërinë.


a)1.
Hirrhen zanat në atë cep të malit,
Ta vajtojnë zogun e shqiptarit,
Që mbet i therur në derë të votrës,
Që sia shkeli kurr pragun motrës,
Por në dhe të huaj i përbuzur,
Kërkon telat e këputur,
Të kësaj lahute mijë vjeqare,
Të kësaj lahute shpëtimtare,
Që lanson nder e burrëri
Në atë tokë tetur për liri,

-II-
Në troll të arbërit këndojnë zanat,
Tmarrin në sy jataganat,
Të nxjerr kokë ai plis i bardhë,
I përlloqur e i sharë 
Nga shqipfolsa e hyzmeqar
Shumë fshatar shumë qytetar.
Dhe disa tmëdhejë shqipëtarë,
Të kthehet përkrenarja e Skenderbeut,
Bjeshka e Krujës me ujë të lehtë,
Dora e ftoftë,por zemra e nxehtë.

a)2.
Në troll të vetë se spushon dheu,
Të vijnë zanat lozonjare,
Anë e kënd tokës shqiptare,
Për tia mësye atij barbari,
Që përditë vretë zogjë shqipëtari,
Për tkëndue nën hije të fikut,
Për të ja que llampës fitilin,
Gjamës tIbrit ,gjamës Drinit,
Lugjeve tSharrit,bjeshkëve Drenicës,
Për tia la ballin plot gjak,
Për të ja hequr atë duvak,
Nusës sonë nfytë me lakë. 
Për tia çelur derën shtëpisë,
Për tia ndalur turrin tiranisë
Shumë UDB-ashave të Drenicës.
Kanë mbetë mitila,- mikroba të Serbisë.
Qytatar të Çicagos, t Fushë Kosovës, e tPrishtinës.


-III-
Zë po lëshonë bjeshka e Kapitit
Ku janë kullat e Junikut,
Me iu dhënë zjarr UDB-ashëve tSerbisë.
Që vrajnë zogjë të shqiptarisë.
Ku është vallja e djalërisë
Me ia que në vend nderin Shqiperisë
Tytë pas tyte, e lëmë djalin,
Forcë mbi forcë e kemë moralin,

a)3.
Eshtrat dridhen nën varr me borë,
Po ku jeni o shqipëtarë,
Rreze pse nuk iu epni plagëve
U mallkoftë gjaku i të ranëve
Ku ka mbetë Kosova jonë
Me dridhet varri jashtë me dalë,
Nuk durohet më ky tiran,
Ky tiran SERBIAN,
Me hyzmeqarë UDB-asha,namë po banë,
Që mka zanë diellin e frymë spo marrë.
Mka shkelë gojen e gjam nuk kamë,
Pse spo e shifni këtë xhelat,
Amanetin ku e latë,
Besën e të parëve pse e vratë,

-IV-
Unë jetojë në kohëra tjera,
Ku as një lule sqelë pranvera,
Unë jetojë në pritje të kotë,
Ju morët rrugën nëpër botë,
Gjama ime sulmë e lotë,

a/4.
Kush ka sy e veshë me ndi,
Qaj- këndojë për fëmijët e mi,
Edhe nmëgrim nuk kam liri
Ah,pse dhunohet kjo vajzëri
Nga këta qenefa fshatar gjilangji,
Shqiptarella kosovarli,
Dhunojnë gra,dhunojnë femijë.
I prenë nbesë përgjithnjë.
Jeta e tyre u bë ZI, më zi.
U martuan me faqezinj.
I Përbindëshi, ai shpirtzi.
Që nga prindë ndau fëmijë
Mjerë për ligj,mjerë për liri.

-V-
Po pyet Shkodra,po pyet Malësia.
Hej shqiptarë ku është Shqipëtaria !
Ku është kombi ku është njerëzia.
Ku është besa ku është trimëria.
Ku është nderi ku është vajzëria.
Që përditë i dhunon kojshia,
Ku është toka e burrëria,
Që përditë i shkelë Serbia,
I shkelë Greku, Italia,
Malazezi e Maqedonia,

a/5.
Po pyet bota çështë Shqipëria ?!
Ih,çka qenka Shqiptaria!!!
Ty Kosovë ku tmbetë RINIA,
Që me ferrë tu mbyllë shtëpia,
Rrugëve tbotës plotë jetima
Fjalën BABË,se shqipton fëmia,
Buka tyre është mërzia,
Dymijë vjet larg liria.

-VI-
A po bijnë si dikur tupanat,
Në darsëm të bukur me hare,
A po ndizen si dikur zjarret,
A po trimat pushojnë nën DHE.

a/6.
A po gumzhojnë si dikur malet,
Shiu i pranverës a po bie?
Pse sshërohen plagët e shqiptarëve?!
Se ndër eshtëra ndjej lagështi,
Është vaji i ytë, apo lotë e mi,


-VII-
Ndjej erë gjaku në asfallt,
Ndij hapa krushqish pa bajrakë.
Ku të mbeti flamuri ty Kosovë?!
Që në trupin tandë veç dimër e borë,
Një erë të randë e ndjej thellë në varrë,
Hije kjo që smë le me dalë,
Fëmijët e mi me i parë,

a/7.
Me mungon drita,më mungon liria.
Nuk po i shohë gjurmët e mia,
Nuk po i shohë kullat me frangjia,
Ku më lidhë Besa ,e Burrëria
Që kaherë u rritë trimëria,
Nuk po i shohë gurët e sokakut,
Nuk po i ndijë dhimbjet e barkut,
Nuk po e shohë gurin as egjrën,
Nuk po e shohë tallen as therrën,
Nuk po e shohë barin e gjelbërt,
Në roga, në malë as në rrotullakë,
Ku e hangrem atë kulaq,
Ku dikur i kullotja dhitë,
Kulumrive rreth shtëpisë,
Në këtë kopsht tmigjës Adem,
Që ia fali babës tem.
Baba Isë, nkëmbë të djathtë sakatë,
Buka kurr si pushojë në barkë,
Dhe nrrugë të mërgimit rriti fëmijë.
Me çekiq e me mistri
Ndërtoi shkolla,ndërtoi shtëpi.


-VIII-
Një kërcimë e ndijë mbi gardhë,
Një krismë pushke në trupin tëndë,
Duart tua plotë me gjakë,
Më prekën fytyrën mezi shohë,
Por ta dishë se të njohë,

a/8.
Në qiell ndijë një bubullimë,
Një gjamë të randë,një shkreptëtimë.
Ty Kosovë, ti helmuan fëminë,
Në Kosovë, edhe në mërgim
Në votra tona mbjellën zinë,
ShqiptarellaUDB-asha me Serbinë,
Që shëtisnin derë më derë,
Kullë me kullë,e ferrë me ferrë,
Sjellin dimer e sdelë dot verë.


-X-
Sndihen tupana as sndihet def. 
Bëhen darsma,pushkë skërcet,
Fluturon qyqja gurë mbi gurë,
Nisen krushqit pa flamurë !
Kthehen në shtëpi pa gojë si gur,
Tela e gjemba të ngrehur nmurë.
Plakat tshkreta tjerrin furkë
Të shkojë jeta Kosovë nburg.
Të shkojë jeta ndër dhera tjera,
Ah,për ty a svjen pranvera?!...

a/9/
Qani ju zana bashkë me mue,
Të qajë smundem se jamë shterrue,
Mka shterrue ai malli yt,
Ditë e natë tuj të pritë,
Tuj ta pa fytyrën në kujtim.
E ti më zhdukesh si përftim,
Shkove botës,ndër dhera tjera,
Në çdo stinë të presë te dera,
Do të pres gjer sa të vjenë pranvera,
Të ngrisim zërin si do hera,
Le të ushtojë lugina e ferra,
Nga Tivari e Perveza
Nga Prekazi e Gjeneva,
Fëmijve mos tiu humbasë besa.
Të ketë qershija e të ketë dredhëza.

-X-
Bie shi i mallëngjimit
Mbulohen meshkujt e këtij trimit.
Qe dikur ishin luftëtarë.
E tradhëtisht mbetën të vrarë
Nga UDB-ashet e Serbisë.
Për LIRI të Shqiptarisë.
Për ketë tokë të Dardanisë.

a/10.
Gjëmë po bën vajza e shtëpisë.
Pa vëllezër e motra të lirisë,
Prishet bisteku i qiknise
Niset dasma e djalërise,
Nuk na vijnë ata tmërgimit.
Në mur gishtat e kujtimit.
Dora kujtim mbeti me kanë.
Nanë moj Nanë e mjera Nanë.
Por ti nuk vjen as nkëtë pranverë
Do të pres në dimër e verë.
Me ia kthye gëzimin shtëpisë.
Me ia kthye duvakin lirisë,
Me ja kthye gazin fëmisë,
Që është qarte e përmallue.
Ne foto gjithënjë duke tshikue.
Nuk bën gjumë pa tëndërruar,
Duke të pritë me lot tshkrumbuar.
Delë në dritare delë në derë.
Që të kethehesh veç njëhere.
Që të ketë gaz me verë.
Për Bajram e për Kërshënedellë
Nshpirtin tim dritë të mbjellë.

-XI-
E tia çojmë fitilin fenerit. 
Shqiptarisë ti kthehet nderi.
Mbarë Shqiperisë ti hiqet terri.
Të na ndritë një rreze Dielli.
Tbëhen NJERËZ shqiptarellat kosovar.
Ta ndjejn veten SHQIPETARË

a/11.
Që të bëjmë ahengje e dasma.
Që të dalin te kroi vashat. 
Buzë Goleshit të lindë Dielli.
N ALPET SHQIPTARE të këndon Bilbili.
Me bjeshkë e male të rritet syri.
Me blegerima të veshet Sharri
Rrezja e diellit të prekë Tivarin
Të buzeqesh gjethi e trendafili,
Të avullojnë lugaret në ara.
Nën rreze të arta le të hidhet fara.
Të rrjedhë VALBONA me gurgullim.
Lumenjtë tanë të ndritin shtëpinë
Që nga Perveza në Manastir.
Nga Malsia e Mbishkodrës e Koloshin,
Kulturë e besë të ketë kjo djalëri.
DERI TE GURI I SHPUAR ,-ATY I THONË SHQIPËRI.
Të mbjellim nder e lavdi,
Për gjëra të liga mos tkem lakmi.
Edhe n Kishë edhe nXhami.
Nsofër të ZOTIT bukë më u ngi.

-XII-
ZOT Bekoje SHQIPËRINË
Shumë gjak derdhëm për LIRIN.
Të mbrojmë gjuhën, të mbrojmë feminë.
Të mbrojmë trollin e shtëpinë.
Të bashkojmë gjithë Shqiperinë
Se pa gjak se duam lirinë
Tgjith shqiptarët me qenë kombëtar.
Me ju dalë bishave për ballë.
E Çdo lule të ketë aromë.
Ta njeh bota ARBËRINË tonë
E ta zhdukim robërinë
Të mbrojmë nderin e burrërinë.
TË JETOJMË NË MBARË ARBERINË.

a/12.
EPILOGU

NACIONALSIT,ALBANI, DARDANI,
D.A.N, o Vëlla.

Kulturë e besë të ketë kjo djalëri.
DERI TE GURI I SHPUAR ,-ATY I THONË SHQIPËRI.
Të mbjellim nder e lavdi,
Për gjëra të liga tmos kemi lakmi.
Edhe n Kishë edhe nXhami.
Nsofër të ZOTIT bukë më u ngi.
ZOT Bekoje SHQIPËRINË
Shumë gjak derdhëm për LIRIN.
Të mbrojmë gjuhën, të mbrojmë feminë.
Të mbrojmë trollin e shtëpinë.
Të bashkojmë gjithë Shqipërinë
Se pa gjak se duam lirinë
Tgjithe shqiptarët me qenë kombëtar.
Me ju dalë bishave për ballë.
E Çdo lule të ketë aromë.
Ta njeh bota ARBËRINË tonë
E ta zhdukim robërinë
Të mbrojmë nderin e burrërinë.
TË JETOJMË NË MBARË ARBERINË.


Maj 1992. Zvicërr.

http://www.zemrashqiptare.net/articl...tKulture/7771/
*Llemadeo: 100 Vjetori i kongresit të Manastirit
Monday, 13-04-2009, 10:47am (GMT+1)
Llemadeo 
100 Vjetori i kongresit të Manastirit*  

Zanë moj Zanë, apo më ndigjon, 
Çka po due sot me të thanë 
Atje larg ku më je moj Zanë! 
Çka po sillet sot kah shqyptaria 
Mbas shumë luftet e shumë mërzie, 
Mbas shumë gjamet e shumë pusie, 
Mbas shumë deket e shumë idhnimit, 
Kah Ballkani ntroje të Ilirit, 
Kah po flitet shqyp moj Zanë 
Kah Prishtina e në Tiranë 
Bash kah Shkupi e keh Manastiri, 
Ku ka rranjët historia 
Për çka shkoj e për çka nisi 
Qysh në kohët para Krishtit 

Por unë sod spo due me tlodhë 
Për me të thanë se çka pat ndodhë 
Nëpër shekuj e mijra vjet, 
Në njato luftna, që ti i din vetë 
I din vetë e i ke pas pa 
Edhe pse unë shkoj gjithnji tuj kja 
Gjith tuj kja e tuj këndue, 
Si njaj fmija që pat met harrue, 
Mbet jetim pa tat e nanë 
Udhve tbotës tuj bamun gjamë 
Tuj ba gjamë tuj kjajt me lot 
Për tpadrejtën e zezue, 
Kur i ligu he u shofte fare 
Nis tërthuer e fulikare 
E msyn gjith ntoka tshqyptarve! 
Në ato troje të shqyptarisë 
Të Malcisë e Dardanisë, 
Prej Presheve e nMitrovicë 
Çka po mbetet nan at kapicë 
Çi pat vu krajli mbi Sy 
Kur Shqypninë e pati msy 
Me njat qellimin ma të zi 
Për me marrë e për me zhgrry, 
Me sundue e me pushtue 
E shqyptarët për me i çfarue! 

Por po sod po kam diçka tjetër 
Që spo mundem me ta thanë pa letër 
Çka po shoh në kët fare ditet 
Në atë Shkup bash matanë drinit 
Ku rreh spari rrezja e diellit 
Në ato trojet e shqyptarisë 
Në ato vëndet e Ilirisë, 
Mbledhun jane burrat e sodit 
Burra e gra, por jo si tmotit, 
Jo si Lekt në kohë t Kastriotit... 
Por, tthjesht me folë e me ligjërue, 
Njat dit të bukur me kujtue 
Kur e mira pat lulëzue 
Për gjuhë shqype e për shqyptar 
Kur njat udhë të Rilindjes e pati marrë! 

Jo po vetëm ata sjanë 
Shih po kann nji mik matanë, 
Nji ma tfortin, si dorzanë 
Që shty pat kënë në shekullin e fundit 
Mal mbas mali e gur mbas gurit 
Edhe zu vënd në ato livalle 
Si çoban i kopeve sllave 
Çi e pat zan nata kah Sharri 
Në ato brigje të atij mali, 
E kur bishat e vun para 
Erdh e zuni vënd kumara 
Bash në Shkup, në atë krye të vendit 
Tuj u shti se kesh po ik 
Sa tshkrijnë bora mbi koritë 
Sa të hapën qafat matanë 
Por besa, besa ai aty mbet, 
Aty bani strofkën e vet, 
Bash si bisha në at shkorret 
Tuj përfitue nbesën shqyptare 
Që kurr mikun nuk e lanë jashtë 
Që kurr mikun se lan pa e dashtë, 
Por e vën shpesh në krye të vëndit, 
Siç e lyp zakoni i vëndit! 

Mirpo miku o mori Zanë 
Sish kënë mik po due me t thanë 
Se kur kaloj një natë e dy 
Në krye të vëndit ai vuni sy 
O të rafsha nore o moj Zana e malit 
Seç u çue mbi rod tshqyptarit, 
Seç u çue e u kacafyt, 
Të zonë e shpis ai po e myt, 
Se ma i fort kish qëllue qeni; 
Edhe greun seç ja dhunoj 
Edhe fmitë ja sakatoj 
E shoj fare shpinë e shqyptarit 
Ai çobanii pari i sllavit 
Që erdh atëherë kah vëndet tona 
Edhe mbet me tfort e dhunë, 
Tuj u zhgja me gunë e zhgunë 
Tuj thirr fisin edhe farën, 
Tuj ja u marr shqyptarve arën, 
Tuj ja marrë çdo gja me vlerë, 
Tuj u shkelun në Bese e Nder, 
Deri sot sa ska ma vlerë; 
Për me fole për çka hup ka shkue, 
Por le të kthej sot për me tkallxue 
Se si shqyptarët tuj u përpjekë, 
Tuj u rrek poshtë e përpjetë, 
Ja kan mbrri me ekxistue, 
Edhe në shtetin e krijue 
Bash prej hiçit të pa kënun, 
Çi kurr andej nuk asht kën përmëndun! 
Se në ato troje të Ilirisë 
Ska kënë kurrë ëmni i Makedonisë! 

Por po u duhet shqyptarve të shkretë 
Për me u kujdes për çka ka mbetë; 
Edhe pse në gjuhë të anmikut 
Po u duhet me ndigjue 
E me folë ka i herë e me kuvendue 
Besa edhe me rrah shplakë apo me gzue 
Aspak shpirtit tuj dëshirue! 

Por po ani o moj bukuri 
O moj e mira nëpër ajri 
Çi zanë ke vend sot në male të Sharrit 
Për me pa vetë ti njat farë gazit 
Njat farë gzimit po due me të thanë 
Çka po bajnë sot do Shkupjanë, 
Do Prishtinas e do Tiraneli 
Kollovarëdo gurbetçi 
Do belbzana...per histori 
Që në Shkup kan ardhun vi 

Jo po gzojnë more të raftë e mira 
Edhe pse sllavisht aty po flitet 
Bash për kohët kur shqypja fillet 
Për kongresin e Manastirit 
Kur pat shkëlzye njajo rreze diellit 
Për gjuhë shqype e për shqyptarë 
Kur ballkani zjarm pat marrë, 
Kur coptue kje kombi mbarë 
Ndër osmanë, ndër grek e sllavë, 
Kur gjith shpresa e shpëtimit 
Mbas dymijë e kusur vjet 
Aq u zbeh, u fill e u mek! 

Po ani de, le të flasë edhe i hueji 
Në gjuhë të krajlave që ja patën msy 
Me ma të mdhajat Zano ushtri 
Për me zgrap e shtyp e gri 
Kah shqypnia atje në veri 
Deh kah lindja e ka jugu, 
Nëpër kohnat e atij muzgu! 

*** 

A po e sheh moj e mirë qysh po qeshin 
Edhe në radhë shojshojn ma presin, 
Ku seicilli po e merr fjalën 
Herë sllavisht, shqyp e sllavisht 
Pa i bamun kurrkush bisht 
Të vërtetës e historisë, 
As vetë pushtuesit e shqyptarisë 
Edhe pse shesin sot gjytetnim 
Në njat farë thirrjet bashkim-vllazrim!. 

*** 
Por i hile Zano ai kuvënd e ka, 
Ai pervjetor o kjoft bekue, 
I njiqindëti e i pa harrue! 
Se ai sllavi msue me përça 
Me përça e me shpërnda 
Me i çoroditë shqyptart gjithmonë 
I ka marrun vetë punët në dorë, 
Si vetë knjazi, mendje hollë 
E po u thotë se; ja u baj vetë 
Njato festa për histori 
Po jo në Shkodër, as në Malci, 
Jo kah shkon rrjedha nan Dri 
As në Tiranë, as në Janinë, 
Se ma jo në Manastir 
E jo e jo as në Prishtinë! 
Por në Shkup ku ai ka fuqinë 
Ku vetë sllavi ka ushtrinë, 
Ka fuqinë e qeverinë 
Ku shqyptarët urtë po i rrinë, 
Në troje të veta nan sllavinë 
Me gjysë të drejtat e me gjysë lirinë! 

Edhe e niska sllavi festimin 
Për me ja u ba shqyptarve urimin, 
Për alfabetin e bekue, 
Por në sllavisht o të kjosha true! 
Tkjosha true o moj Zana e malit 
Për kob të zi trodit tshqyptarit 
Po qysh me ardhë e zezë kjo ditë 
Mos me mujte me pritë, me qite, 
Mos me gzue njeri në shpi të vet, 
Mos me ba dasem, as gjamë 
Pa e pasë dreqin nëpër kambë! 

Deh moj Zanë ti me më falë mue! 
Se spo di çka jam tuj tkallxue, 
Gjamsh e vajesh keq tërbue, 
Për çka shpirti asht tuj më vajtue, 
Kur po i shoh shqyptart e shkretë, 
La me gjak nëpër këtë jetë, 
Der dhe nmotet ma të fundit 
Bash në shpi të vet tek Gostivari 
Ku spo u ndalet motrave vaji, 
Ku spo u pushon Nanave gjama, 
Kah po i shohin djelt e ri, 
Vizak tvramë, besa edhe fmi 
Deri dhe burrat la me gjak, 
Nan dhunë tsllavit, nan dajak 
Në ato pragje të Ilirisë 
Në ato dyer të shqyptarisë 
Bash nkyt shekull, pus të zi 
Çi spo njeh të drejta për shqyptari! 
Por po i vrasin e po i dhunojnë, 
Vetëm pse; shqyptarë u thonë! 

E kështu po u shkon moti e jeta 
Tuj qindrue në troje të veta, 
Zhyt e mbytu nëpër rrejdha, 
Ma të thjeshtëve, popullit mbarë, 
Se do të tjerë, si ma në shej dritet, 
Do çi hip i kan njaj farë politiket 
Jo te tanë, por shumë due me thanë; 
Me dy lugë, ata çi po hanë 
Me dy shpija po jetojnë, 
Nja me sllavin e nja me shqyptarë, 
Me dy rroga ata rrogtarë, 
Nja për heshtjen e servilizmin 
E të dytën për pseudoshqyptarizmin! 

Kurse popullit, shqyptarve të vërtetë, 
Sot po u duhet prap për me durue 
Fyemje thapuna, deri zyrtare 
Në gjuhë të huej në gjuhë tvrastarve. 
Me ndigjue ligjërime 
Simbas dëshires së sllavisë, 
Që shkon tuj e shue historinë 
Tuj e zbehë grim e ka i grimë, 
Tuj ja u largue prej së vërtetes, 
Ku zu filli fillimi i jetës 
Tuj ia u shty gurët e historisë 
Deri dhe malet e Shqyptarisë! 

E po festohet Zano, po festohet 
Gjithë e mira po kujtohet, 
Kush tuj këndue e ligjërue, 
Kush tuj hedh valle e tuj nderue 
Kush mërzisë besa fort ngujue! 

Se a po e sheh moj Zanë njat Trim të ri, 
Çi spo e pështet shpinën nkarrik të ti, 
Por përkulun po rrin tuj shikjue, 
E duert e veta fort tuj i shtërngue, 
E sytë e thekshëm i ka lëshue, 
Kah tribuna, ku po flitet 
Bash në atë zëmër ai po mërzitet 
Ai kryebardhë thijash mbulue! 

Jo besa ai plak ska qellue 
Se po ma ka nji moshe te re 
Gjysën e shkullit thonë se ka pre 
Porse thijat o mori Zanë 
Prej merziet at e kan nxanë 
Qysh se rrezet në ato bjeshkë 
E patën tha e patën rreshkë, 
Edhe bora e parë kur atje pat ra, 
Në ato maja e pat nxanë, 
Në idhnim me varrë e gjamë, 
Tuj bam gjurmë e tuj bam kambë 
Për liri e të drejta tshqyptarve, 
Shtërngue shpirtit nBesën e të parve, 
Dal me dek ai për liri, 
Bash në krye të shokve te ti, 
Bash ne krye të njasajë ushtri. 

Të njasajë çete Zano po due me thanë, 
Kur; Oso Kukë bahen te tanë 
Për me e djegun edhe Dheun nan kambë 
E mos me lanë gjurmën e anmikut, 
Me zan vënd a me vra me pre 
Siç jan msuemun bishat ndër ne, 
Me na vra e me na dhunue, 
Tok e vrri, e fmi e grue 
Me plaçkite e me koritë 
Votra e vorre siç bajn të liqtë! 

Jo po njaj Fisnik me thija tbardha 
Çi me za të ultë po mi del fjala, 
Sepse trimat nuk bajn zhurmë, 
Nuk bërtasin as nuk çirren, 
Por në Besa-Besë ata seç lidhen 
Me njat guximin mbi njerzorë, 
Kur ti marrin  punët në dorë, 
Sa ska forcë ma ti ndalojnë, 
Për pa i dhanun vëndit liri 
E pa e kthye anmikun në atë kufi, 
Atje larg prej kah pat ardhë, 
Si barbarë me rracë e farë! 

E ai po i lshon sytë sot si shqiponja, 
Tuj ja u ndjek fjalën te goja 
Miq e shokë, kah ata po flasin 
E besa edhe atyne që si miq po qasen, 
Tuj i vu ai në at shëjz të synit 
Ku e ka bash dhëmbjen shpirti! 
Tuj ndëj gati Zano për kur kush tsulet, 
Për kur i pa besi parp në armë të ngulet 
Edhe tfillojnë me djegë, me pre, 
Siç pan ba gjithmonë ndër ne. 

Atëhere ska ma besë me tpa besin! 
Por qe besa njaj ma i pari 
Sy shqiponja njaj kryebardhi 
Ka me marrë udhën kah Mali 
Ka me marrë udhën kah Sharri 
Ka me marrë udhën përpjetë 
Ku e bajn mënd burrat me dekë 
Për Nder të Motarve e të Nanave, 
Për jetë të foshnjave, e vorre të tparve! 
Për lirinë e të gjithë shqyptarve! 

E varg e vi mbas tij të tanë, 
Nëpër maja e bjeshkë të nalta, 
Nëpër fusha e ograja 
Mbath e zbath, si ti nxanë sekondi, 
Kur tmarr zjarm ndokund ma trolli, 
Besa besa shqyptart e ri, 
Skan me prit ma për mashtrime, 
Dialogjesh a bisedime. 
Por kan me i zgiedhun punt e veta, 
Siç thot Zoti për njato të drejta 
Për njato të drejta që njeri ka, 
Për me ndëj e me jetue 
Në toke të vet liritë mi i gzue! 

Ndërsa në Shkup Zano festohet, 
Me bukuri e diplomaci 
Ku vetë sllavi punve po u pri 
Për me zbut ndoj idhnim të ri, 
Për me shue gjurmët e zeza, 
Kah e shkuemja e kah e vjetra 
Por edhe me fsheh njat politikë 
Që shpesh herë po e nxjerr kryet, 
Kundër trojeve dhe shqiptarve 
Kah Tetova e Gostivari 
Atje nalt bjeshkve kah Sharri! 

Le te festohet Zano, të festohet 
Se qe besa fort po zgjohet 
dita ditës liria e madhe 
Besa-besë ndërgjgjia e shqyptarve, 
Po e shkund Dheun shekullor, 
E po del jashtë përmbi çdo Vorr 
Përmbi vorret e herojve, 
Përmbi vorret e dragojve, 
E kreshnikve të shqyptarisë, 
Edhe po i rrokun shpatat e plore 
Neper lugje e bregore 
Me piskam, vikamë e gjamë 
Dersa i ligu të rrije mnjananë 
E ti shohi punët e veta, 
Pa na i shkelun ma njato të drejta! 

Besa bese liria e shqyptarve 
Kapton detë edhe male 
Vjen tuj vumun punet në vi 
Me dashni e pa merzi 
Dersa tketë besë e burrni! 
Jo me sllav, jo, as me greki 
Se ata besë kurrë nuk kanë, 
Se ata besën nuk e njohin, 
Por po thom Zano, Besë në Zotin! 
Besë me Zotin e besë me botën, 
Besë me të drejtat, me Europën, 
Besë me të drejtën për Liri, 
Besë për paqe në Gjytetni! 

E kur Besë ma të mos ketë, 
Bash shqyptarët, njata vetë 
Kan me i marrun punët në dorë 
Me guximin ma të ri 
Tuj i ngul thëmbrat në histori, 
Tuj qëndruemun në njato themele 
Në njato pyrgje të çdo kshtjelle 
Në njato troje mijra vjeçare 
Të Pellazgo-Ilir Shqyptarve! 

Edhe unë, Zano, atbotë, bash vetë; 
Skam me prekë ma pëndë as fletë, 
Por kam me thirrë deri ne kup të qiellit 
Me nji za, kushtrim të ri 
Çi der rrufete kam me i bashkue 
E nëpër qiell tuj flakerue 
Kam me ja u lshue përmbi kry 
Te tan njatyne çi kan vu sy 
Shqyptarinë për me shpërbi! 
Kam me ia u shkri armët mizorve, 
Çi na i shkelin ato vorre, 
Çi na i bajn Nanat me gjamë, 
E na i veshin motrat në zi 
Atje brigjeve përmib Dri, 
Kah Tetova e Gostivari 
Përtej Cemit në at Malci, 
Te Janina në at Çamëri! 

Le të lueje diplomacia, 
Por mbaj mënd ti fjalët e mia 
Se shqyptar nuk don me thanë, 
Me i ndej thuejit për nan kambë!

----------


## Milkway

Kush me pas kohen me lexu gjithe kete shkrim se  :perqeshje:

----------


## Bahtir Hamza

*Bahtir Hamza,
361 +  1² = 1
Monday.20.Aprill.2009*

*TA  NJOHIM  TE  VERTETEN
(pjesa e pare)*
*
PROLOGU*

Ojjj NANE
Ku je ti
Ojjj  NANE
Ku je ti
Zemera  me eshte thy
**************
Zemera  me eshte thy
Ojjj NANE
Pse erresira te jete  ne vendlidjen time
E hana i paska dy fytyra
****************
Ojjj NANE
Dua me fole me ty, NANE 
****************
Une nuk jam horr,
Nuk ja pis.
Nuk jam drgomen 
Nuk jam agjente i serbise, 
Nuk kam arka droge
***************
Ojjj NANE
A  jam une shqiptar  ?!
********************
*REAGIM*

Shkruaj kete REAGIM, kunder Injuranteve, Hipokriteve, Opurtunisteve,Lajkatareve, Tartabiqave , Taralushave ,Zuzakave, e Zuzareve ,UDBashve, e Trathetareve, te cilet  me shume se gjysmeshekulli  kane vra identitetin shqiptar, kane vra nderin e oxhakut, keta qe kane vra figura leterare intelektuale kombetare, keta qe kane vra shpirtat njerezor, nderin e UCKese, luftetaret e lirise.Keta te cilite ka vra qeshtejen thelbesore te  rinise shqiptare nacionaliste kosovare,per  Kosoven Republike, ! Shkruja kete REAGIM kunder,Enlirat Hoxhaj per shkrimin e tina cotoje: STOP SHKRIMEVE DHE FYERJEVE ANTIKOMBETARE TE MANJAKUT BAHTIR HAMZA.Thursday, April 16, 2009 4:06 AM.From: This sender is DomainKeys verified "Enlirat Hoxhaj" <enlirathoxhaj@yahoo.com>View contact details To: tschameria@yahoogroups.com,botuare neper shume faqe te internetit.
*
DEKLAROJE.*
1)Nuk ZOT ,Nuk ka as Fuqi Mbinatyrore,Nu ka as njeri,  qe mi ndale shkrimet e mija,as qe i cenzuron Kengevashat e mija.
2)Nuk ka njeri,as shqiptar,e as shqiptare,e qe une ia kam vra Identitetin qe une iu keme bere fyrje kombetare ose antikombtare.
3)Une Bahtir Hamza, nuk jam Manjak, por  jam MBRET i Mbretërive të juaja.
4)Qellimi im eshte puna,dhe kam pergjegjesi ndaje personalitetit dhe ndaje Identitetit tim.
5) Une rri krenar, per te bamet e mija, sepse qielli eshte i ime, prandja lete pihet qielli,
6) Ermin tim Bahtir Hamza,Identitein tim shqipatr, qe e gezoje nga nana im shqiptare,e ruaje e mbroje me cdo nder,me cdo kusht dhe kurre nuk e ndrroje me asnje karrige,e as me asnje vetur,me asnje tesha,dhe as me te vetmin borxh.

*OR  SHQIPTAR  HE  KOSOSVAR ( M.Kuteli)
Burrnisht po te them dy fjale.
*************************
Kurre per zot se ke kete bote
Ke me u be krimb per toke*
************************
STOP.Nje shekull i tere u vra shqiptari pa deshmitar krimi,
STOP.Nje shekull u dogje shqiptari, dhe ju ka shkaterruar Familja.
STOP.Nje shekull u dogjenen e u persekutua  librat shqip
STOP.Nje shekull, u dogje  e verteta e histories se popullit shqiptare,
STOP.Nje shekull Flasin gjurmet ne kohe te shekullit XX 
STOP.Ne shekullin XXI u shpalle Kosovse Republike.
STOP.Deshmit dhe Faktet  flasine me shume se cdo gje tjetere,
STOP. Duhet te i njohim UDBashet, Zuzarete,Trathetaret,Gjuetaret e popullit shqiptar te Kosovese, qe mesues e kishine : Marshall Titen,e kumar e Pobratim e kishin Alaksander Rankovicit, Obrenin, e Milotin Poparen,Bozhen,Bogicevicin,
Sadik Milicin ,e Milic Kirsten.
STOP.Duhte te I njohim Trathetaret  e popullit shqiptar, te komanduar nga Serbet.qe ishin te vedndosure neper fshaterate , e Deqanit,e te Drenicese, te Gjilanit, e te Prishtinese, te Gajkovese, e te Llapit, te Pejese, e te Gollakut gje  qe  ma shume se njegjymse shekullui na varjtene  me Fjale, na  shpallen te Çmendur, na vrajten me injurance.Keta qe na vrane edhe lirine ne vatrat tona.!
*
TA  NJOHIM  TE  VERTETEN*

Duke lexuar kete letere te Elnireta Hoxhaj kinse me banim ne Berlin,ne adresen e intrenti, www.tschameria.com.www.cameria.com.me karakter shpifje ,Fyrje ,propaganda te rrejshme, Me detyroi te beje  nje kerkes te Organet zyrtare te Pocilicse ne Berlin per te njofte kete njeri, kete shqipatar, qe bene propaganda te rresjhme kunder personalitetit tim. 

Per kerkesen time Date 17.Prill.2009.nga Policja gjermane more nje gezim sepse personi ne fjale, me kete emer faren nuk ekzistone as ne Berlin e as ne tere Gjermonin.Pos tjerash  ne raportin e policies thuhet:Herr Hamza,wir habe nicht gefunden dise person mit so name ,.nicht existiret in Berlin, und auch. in ganze Deutschland ne shqip ;na nuk e kemi gjete nje persone me emer te tille,.  nuk exziston as ne Berlin dhe as.. ne tere Gjermoni, perfundon citati. Dhe ato shpifje ,ato fryje, ajo propaganda  e rrejshme, me detyroi te I pergjigjem lexuseve shqaiptar per te njohure te verteten.

Me 16.Prill.2009.ne webfaqe.tschameria.com.www.cameria.com,eshte letera me titull : STOP SHKRIMEVE DHE FYERJEVE ANTIKOMBETARE TE MANJAKUT BAHTIR HAMZA,me emri Enlirat Hoxhaj,me Banin ne Berlin si dhe nje leter tjetre me emer Festim Bajraktari Te dy keta emra jane emra fallso,.NOFK sikurese 39.emra te tjere NOFKA te cilie rrezatojne ne librin tim,MOS U SHEF PAS EMRIT, gje qe  pas ketyre emrave fshihet  vet Flori Dushan Maxhu Bruqi, I cili me emra e mbiemra fallso shkrun dhe ia botojne porpaganden e tina  te rrejshme ,per te I vra shpirtat e njerezve.
                   Eshte shum interesant, se si tani UDB-ashi yne shqiptar Flori Dushan Maxhun Bruqi,  :i merzitur:  nga Isnaiqi i Deqanit,qe ishte dhe eshte i pregdhelur nga serbet e atehershem, me vendebanim  ne Beograd, qe ne Beogrda u brymos shpirti i tije si shpijun,si agjent  Tradhtare shqiptar, qe me vite me radhe  ka vra identitin shqiptar, fytyrat publike, njerezite e shquar te politikese,figurat letrare, gazetar/e shqiptar, dhe tani UDBashi,ybe  Flori Dushan Bruqi, perdore lloj llooje menyrashe e metodash, emrash  e mbiemrash,perdor njerezit te cilit i ka bere vegel te vete , (dhe i perdore vegel qorre,) I cili mbahet  gjalle  ne lirine e Kososve,dhe egersohet poqese dikush ia thote te vertetene e  kohese se tije, egersohet kur  ua thojme  te vertetene per  trathetine  e tija.Ky agjent gjuetari, i njohur me emrin orgjinal Flori Bruqi,(e me merin pergdheles Florjan) UDBash, ybe shqiptar qe nga viti 1981. I ua shtoje krenarine serbise dhe popullit serb, sepse rrobate e tina jane te preme e te bleme ne Berogard, nen Flamurin  e triumfit serb dhe te ish-Jugosllvasie,qe nga mesuesi i tina TITO.gje qe edehs ot msheftesite e kohese i mbane  te mshehura sekcert,ne trupin e vet dhe kurre nuk ka ma mujte me i perbi te bamet  e veta  per shpijunazh dhe Tratheti kombetare, sa do qe te i nderron emrat dhe mbiemrate,per te gjeture rruge per bashkepunim,per shpifje e propagande te rrejshme,per fyrje  kunder njerezve qe jan figuar publike e edhe kunder meje..

Une Besoje,se sot .Shqiptaret  ne Kosove dhe ne tere botene jane te vetedijshem dhe kane vetedije qe te i njohine shkrimet e tina dhe menyren e rrutullimit te emrit fallso,Nofk,( gjegjesisht Flori Dushan Maxhun Bruqi. )Dhe nese e bejme nje analize te vogel  ne dy shkrimet ne dy leterate te botuare te webfaqja: tschameri.com,dhe cameria.com,date .16.Prill.2009. nen emrat Elnirant Hoxhaj si dhe Festim Bajraktari, dhe nese i lexojme leterat e tjera qe nga viti 2006, dele emir i vertete Flori Bruqi,qe karakterizohen me keraktere serbe.

Flori Bruqin,e njohin dhe e mbajne ne mende gjenerata e tina, duke u shenderruar nga shqiptari ne shqiptarell,qe eshte edhe sot ne sherbim te sherbimit secret serb, gje qe edhe nga viti 1999-2003-2008.i ka mbrojet interesate e serbeve dhe te serbsie, qe shte takua me zonjne Carlo De Ponte.Ndersa ne anen tjeter jane faktet dhe deshmit, te Flori Bruqit,qe  deshmone vete gjuha  e tina propaganduse, megallomane, qe ai vet dhe gjuha  e tina eshte  gjuhe  e HIPOKRITEVE, injurantave, e Horrave e,e rrugaqeve, e Hijanave te zezsa, qe artikullon paknaqesite  e veta,Lavdatet e veta.Ndersa qe nag Dhjetori 2008. dele  ne shesh shumeftyresia  e tina  me Tezate te ndrsyhme ndrrimi, ne perpjekje per te rritur lakmin e vet, dele  me emra e mbiemra fallso, per te gjete rruge e vend ne webfaqe te internetit,per shpifje ,e propaganda ne stiln e fyrjese .Por tani UDBashi yne shqiptar ka marre gjuhen e Dhelperes,qe ka ndyte dhe ka perllose Dinjitetin e shume njerezve shqiptar dinjitoz,

Ne jemi deshmitar te kohese, dhe tani  shifene Zharkate zhargojet me te bemet e tyre,me te,qe jane vegel  e tina, shifen dhe njihen  te bemet e  tiana si UDBash,shifen LAROKET, Laramanat, e Lakanoret  LAKOR,qe jetojne dhe enden lireshem bashkerisht ne Kosoven e lire.UDB-ashet,qe se bashku pije e qeshine e hajne e pjerdhine neper restorane  e Kafene te Prishtinese, ne kete qytet Dardan, qe e lindi Historine e Hasan Prishtinese e te Qorr Ilazit, lindi Revolucioni e Rinise kosovare ,per Kosven Republikee nga vatra e Drenicese lindi :Arbania e vogle Flamuri,PENA SHQIPTARE Kosova  shtet, kur dihete se shume shqiptar nacionalist , ne vite e shekuj, kane ike ne qiell,veteme pes ishin nacionalsit, vetem e vetem pse  donim te jemi te lire, vetem e vetem pse e donin Kosoven si Republike te Shqiperise, dhe mu kujtu Esat Pash Toptani,  Ahmete Zegolli, mu kujtu F.S.Noli,e Hasan Prishtin,  Luigj Gurakuqi,Kadri Mehmeti,Azem Bejta e Ate Gjerrgj Fishta,Enver Hoxha, e Pjeter Arbenori, Hevzi Nela,  e Pano Taco, mu kujtua, Rrahmon Morin, e Zenel Gervalla,Januz Loshi ,Halim Zariqi,Tafil Zena, e Ramadan Bogiqi(vici), Din Gjoshi ,Emin Syliqi, Adem Demaqi, e Fazli Gariqevci, Zeqir Gervalla,Isak Halilaj, Osam Gashi, Hazir Shala, e Adem Rrukiqi,Muhamet Karaqica,Azem Vllasi, Mahmut Bakalli, Ymer Elshnai,Osman Dervishi, Ramadan Hamza,Xhevdet Nika, e Bahtjar Osamni, Tahir Meha, Bejte Rexhepi, Sami Lushtaku,e Adem Jashari,mu kujtuna  dallget e flakeve ne Prekaz, mu kujtuan Dhembjet e jetese. 

Une Besoje se sot.Shqiptaret e ndershem te Kosovese,njohin shume mire sistemi politike te turturave e te dhunese te plaqkitjeve e te proceseve montuse kriminale komuniste ,te asaje kohe  sllavoserrbo-monisto Titsit-Rankovicjan,e Miloshovicjan,1945-1981-1998/999.qe shqiptareve nacionalist te Kosoves, ua vrajten enderrat, e cdo  rruge jete,nacionalistet shqiptar e kishin te mbyllur te gjitha rruget,te mbylluar e te ndalura  per te zhvilluar te vertetene e njohjese se cilet jemi NE,si KOMB,si Popull, si njohje te jetese, Ne te ndaluar e kishum kulturene tradicionale,mesimine Historise,per te mesuare e njohur historin e popullit shqiptar, NE kishum te ndaluar qe te i lexonim librat e Ate Gjergj Fishtese Lahuta Malcise si dhe te Adem Demaqit.Gjarrprinje e Gjakut .Ne kishum te ndaluar te ndigjonim Radio Tiranen, e ne Kosove gjithemone NATA eshte  merr per DITE,e qielli i Kosvese ishte pa horizont drite mbuluar me re te zeza

Por te i kethehmi temese(leterave).
Sot ne kete shekull XXI.cdo gje menagjohet nga intreneti dhe mes te tjerashe jane edhe bizniset e web faqeve  te shume shqiptarev,siqe jane :web.faqe.www.tschameria.
com.www.cameria.com.www.bruqi.com. www.albniapress.com.(Flori Bruqi)
 bashkimkombetar.com e tje,e tje...qe ne parim nuk kane ase gje njerezore as educative, e as kombetare,perpos se deshmojne karakteret serbe dhe slave,dhe me propaganden e tyre te rrejshme, nxisin anmiqesin ne mese shqiptareve.
Shtrohet pyetja : Cka pretendojne keta.?! Qe i publikojne ne web faqe te tyre private,individuale, shpifje, e propaganden e rrejshme kunder shqiptareve e kunder fytyrave publike shqiptare, e kunder figurave letrare.?! 
Shukrt dhe qarte.Kush perfitone nga keto aktivitete te Çoroditeshme te shqiptareve e qe shtypin ndergjegjen dhe NDERIN e shqiptareve, e qe jan shqiptar.?!
Kujtoje  : Shkrimet e fyrjet e shpifje e errat dhe te dhembeshme qe  kane bere Gjergj Kastriotit,  Nane Terezes, (Gonxhe Bojaxhiun) .Ate Gjergj Fishten, Ing .Xhafer Deve, Akademik. Rexhep Qosjen, Rektorit te UNI.Prishtinese Enver Hasnit, Profesirit Baki Ymerin, Luftarine lirise Sami Lushtakut, gazetarve te RTK-ese,Personlitetit tim,nderin tim mergimtar, mundit tim Humon,te jetese, identiteti tim kombetar, dhe keto lexohen edhe sot ne keto webfaqet ,individuale, private, te ketyre Zhargojve  e te Zharkave  e zuzkave, e zuzareve,♦ e gjuetarve,☻e  te shqiptarellave te tjereve, qe jane Larok e Laramana,♦ me emre e mbiemr fallso,jane me nje sy, e edhe me sy Çakerrli,e qe  tjerrine biznise.                    
Ne te dy rastet ne keto webfaqe, lexohen lloj lloj shkembimesh shkrimesh e botimesh  nga shqiptarellat dhe nga shqipttaert  qe i gezojne keto web faqe, deshmojne :
1)karakteri serb, shpifje, rrena, e thane e thashme te kota..,
2)deshmojne qe jane anmiqet e nacionalizmit shqiptar..
3)deshmojne  TRATHETIN e trashiguar qe nga baballaret e tyre,
Te  bamet e tyre nuk i lanjne, as Drinat e  Bardhe,  as Bistrica,e  as Deti Jon,e as lumi Drenica, e as Deti Adriatik, e as Oqenanet, e as gjuha  me sakica..

Per hire te se vertetese , shkenca,poetika, gazetaria,e  politika, e as gjuha shqipe  nuk eshte per Flori Bruqin, I cili qe nga viti 1981. ka pas per detyre te iu sigurone serbeve raporte, kunder riniese nacionaliste shqiptare kosovare.Mirepo  prej viti 1995. ka botuar 25.liraba me hajni e plagjiatur. Per ta njohur te vertetene, Flori Bruqi,eshte ai i cili i ka vera identitetin shqiptar kombetar, ka vra personalitet te shquara shqiptar dhe figurate leterare,  ka  vera ushtaret e lirise,gazetaret shqiptar, dhe asesi nuk mundet te shpeteon nga te bamet e tija, nga te keqija  e tina, nga propaganda e tina e rrejshme, nga shpifjete e tina,me emra fallso, qe  ka manipulua  me Eliten dhe Etiken Morale kombetare te UCKese,duke i ka dhane z.Carlo DePontese.Informata te gabuara ne vitin  2003. ne Prishtine.

Flori  Bruqi, ne cilisin e gazetarit dhe  te reporterit te lufetes (pa te drejte), eshte  takuar me zonjene Carlo De Ponte, ne 2003. ne Prishtine, i cili para saje eshte lavdua per te bemet e tia, te ciles i ka dhane informate te rreme, edhe  per vete edhe  per ushtaret e UCK-es, i cili ka shpife edhe per luftetaret e UÇK-ese, dhe per luften e  tyre te  shenjte 

Si deshmi po ua sjelli Intervisten e shkurt qe e bere me 18.Prill.2009.Mr.M.M.gazetar, i cili prerase me tha;z.Carlo DePonete eshte shume e afte, te cilese i kojtohete fare mire,vizita  ne Kosove Prishtine, 2003.dhe takimi me gazetaret  shqiptar,e cila me tha. Citoje, Une dia, qe jame takua me gazetar shqiptare,ne Prishtine 2003. dhe me kujtohet shume mire gazetari reporteri i luftese Flori  Buqi, i cili filloj te tallet me mua, dhe pasi me tergio se kishte qene  reporter lufte,  me lavdatate e tina, une e afrova dhe mi ka dhene infromate, te cilat i kam prezentua ne liber, dhe tani sado le te i bije murit me koke, eshte ajo e vertete qe e ka thane  gazetari shqiptar, dhe nuk e kame percizua emrin e tije  ne liber, si aresye per me i ik konflikteve  nder shqipatr,mbaron citati. Keshtu me bene te diture Mr.M.M.gazetar, I cili vazhdon dhe me thote,zonja Carlo De Ponte,  ka qene prokrurorja kryesore e gjygjite te Hagese, e cila ka shute edhe keto fjale, citoje; ate qe une e kam paraqite ne liber eshte mase e vertete, shqiptaret gazetar te Kosovse, ai reporter i lufteseduhe te denohne per shpifje e shpijunazh   mbyllet citati .

              Pra UDBashi yne shqiptar,Flori Bruqi, gazetar, reporter i luftese ,shtetas i Republikese Kosovese, nga Isaniqi i Deqanit, qe gezon deshmite dhe faktet qe ka punuar  agjent dhe shpijun per sherbimin secret serb te serbise edhe ne Beogrda edhe ne Kosove,  :i merzitur:  per gjera te tilla eshte  i njohur edhe ne Kosove edhe ne Diaspor dhe ka experience qe nga viti 1981. .
                Ndersa ne nje Intreviste  tjetere qe e bera me 19.Prill.2009.nje ish,zv-komandant I  larte ne  Shtabin e UCK-ese,z.A.B.i cili thote Citoj.Flori Bruqi,nuk ka pase kurfare presion nga askush e as nga ushtaret  e UÇK-ese, per me i dhane zonjes Carlo De Ponte, informacione te rrejshme, ky magar  as nuk ka qene fare reporter lufte, as nuk ka qene ushtare i UÇK-ese, e as nuk ka dale  nga Prishtina,po ka ndejte  ne Prishtine bashke me serbet e tije, pyte radiokosovne e lire dhe  te tregojne se kush kane kene reprortert e luftese.. Mbyllet citati  
Ndersa  ne leterne time  me lutje per  RadioKosvseseLire, drejtuar z.N.P.me 19.Prill.2009.se a ka kene  reporter  lufte Flori Bruqi,?! Radiokosovaelire keshtu mu pergjigje.Citoje: Mbylle gojen mor horr 
Sunday, April 19, 2009 8:06 AM.From: "Radio Kosova e lirë" <info@radiokosovaelire.com.To: bahtirhamza@yahoo.com
Mbylle gojen o horr i horrave
Ti je nje shares i UCK-se, mor pis i pisave. mbyllet Citati.
Leteren time ja bashkangjese ketij reagimi.

Prandja nese  i preferohemi shkenctarit, shkrimtarit, gazetari,reporterit te lufetes,
 Flori Brquit, lindje pyteja, kush do te ushtone me shume,./!propaganda  e rrem, shpifjte e tina me emra fallso, apo  e verteta  e kohese   me  deshmi dhe fakte. ?!

EPILOGU
Une paraqite ne opinjon kete  reagim, si aresye per shqiptaret, e per lexuesit shqiptar  qe shqiptaret kudo qe jane te zhvillohen  per te njohure te vertetenne,e qe te kene  princip  te se vertetese, dhe eshte me e dobishme kjo, sesa te lexojem propaganda te rejshme ,shpifje, Fyrje  e fallsifikime, me emra falso,ne web.faqe.www.tschameria.com.
www.cameria.com.www.bruqi.com. www.albniapress.com.(Flori Bruqi) bashkimkombetar.com e tje,e tje

 Pra ne sot duhet te mesojme te vertetene, ta bejem shprehi te vertetene sepse dihet me vite e shekuj,se : As anmiku yne serbosllave, as grekofonet, as RUSET,as Bugaret,nuk munden me i sjelle deme me shume shqiptareve nacionalista te Kosovese, figuareve letrare shqiptare,luftetareve te lirise, shtetit te ri te Kosovse,sesa vete  shqiptaret, ja si keta qe  i kemi me webfaqet e tyre dhe i kemi   lexue,dhe I lexojme   ne keto faqe internetit, 
qellimet  dashakeqese  te  ketyre , HIPOKRITVE  qe jane vegel qorre te UDBashit ton.

Kete na bene te kuptoje : propaganda  e tije dhe e tyre tyre,shpifjet e Fyrjet, paria  e tyre me e keqe, shprehjet e tyre ne menyre me te ndyta ,qe nuk kane as krah, as FORCE, gje qe serbosllavet i kane bere per vete,dhe ne webfaqet e tyre deshmohet TRATHETIA e tyre,qe i kane mbete besnik serbeve.Keta Hipokrit, injurant, lajkatar,  tartabiqa e me lloj lloji taralushashe, zuzkashe e zuzare, Kopila e Mitila,te monizmit  serb,qe kane edhe gjakun e perzire me skllave, qe kane mbete amplitude verbim deshmojne se   karakterziohen me karaktere serbe.
*Pjesa  e dyte vazhdone ne jave tjeter.*

Bashkangjitur leteren derguar RadioKosoveseselire.
I nderuari z.Nysret Pllana,

Duke te pershendetur perzemersishte, duke rujte bresa te veqanta nga ti,
(8.Janar. 2003)dhe duke e diture se jeni edhe JU, je TI,z.Nysret  Pllana,perej atyre ushtareve qe keni hyre ne vdekje, e qe jeni gjalle,qe ke luftua per liri dhe qe ke krijuar RadioKosovse e lire, lutem te nderi i yte, a eshte e mundur te na tregni, se a ka kene Flori Bruqi, "reporter i luftese" dhe a ka kene i kyqur si reporter luftene radiokosoven e lire,nese PO.- a i ka keryare obligimet si gazetar gjate kohese se luftese ne radionKosva e lire, .Nese Jo.JO.

Ne qe kemi besim e plote ne tya, dhe duke te besuar ty,z.Nysret Pallna,Lutem  na tregoni me sinqeritet,mos u frigo fare he o Burri i dheut,sepse askush nuk i ka njofte reportert e luftese me mire sesa ti, me radiokosoven e lire, qe ka kene nje pikelidhje e informimit per luften qe u zhvillua ne Kosove,dhe mbetet  radio e  juaja, gjegjesisht e jone, per te be mire, e mire,  per te quare ne vend  amanetin e atdhetareve tane,te deshmoreve tane, te gjysheve  e te stregjysheve tane,qe kane dhane jeten per kete liri.Per kete pavarsi,per Kosoven Republikeper kete shtet me te ri ne Bote. 

*Me shkruaj shkurt.
bahtirhamza@yahoo.com

Te fala te shumta.

Pershedentje shqiptare
Bahtir Hamza,poet,Editor.
18.Prill.2009.*

----------


## Bahtir Hamza

*BAHTIR HAMZA,letrar
bahtirhamza@yahoo.com

Gjeke Marinajt,publicist
Teksas USA.


Date.28.Prill.2009.

Thema ; REAGIM per shkrimin ne Arte Cafee, 
            EPIDEISTIKA PRINDËRORE NË NJË ANTOLOGJIE POETIKE 
Sunday, April 26, 2009 1:23 PM. ART-Caffe.*

                   Ky shkrim i Gjeke Marinajt, eshte botua edhe ne vitin e kaluar,dhe e kom hudhe ne koshin e plehrave.Meqe tani, ai i cili e ka postua ne Art-Caffe, (per ribotim)ia ka feshi Daten e publikimit  te autorit , dhe ka karakter lavdate, po REAGOJE, pa asnje te keqe,jo per te krijuar anmiq, por te verteten e jetese.
                     Une e kuptoje peshen e cdo libri, sepse cdo liber I buzeqesh atdheut, dhe nuk ka liber te keq.Por Valle, a nuk ishte me mire qe ketije libri : antologjisë poetike Zemra Prindërore.te i perin nje poezi per Nane Terezen,qe eshte Nana e gjithe kombit shqiptar.
Nana e gjithe botese Krishtere, apo jo.?!

Sipas shkrimit te Gj.Marinjat, kuptova se libri ne fjale  nuk ka art luftarak te poetikese , e as art qe e sulmon roberine e sistemit criminal te gjelatit criminal Enver Hoxhes, e as te UDBasheve, kosovarjot shqiptar .Por libri ne fjale permblidhet dhe fuqizohet; me disa shqiptar qe jane te intriges,plagjiator, hipokrit, dhe me disa shqiptar te dashurise per poezi, por ne anen tjeter me shqiptar te diktatures kriminale Enversite, gjymseshekullore , (1945-1992) e qe jane : humbes te lirise, humbas te gjallerise kombetare e te vertetese  historike,humbas te vrullit djaloshar, humbas te besimit nder njerezor, gje qe  tani shtirren,e shtirret sikur nuk eshte fajtor,por jane keta ne moshen e tyre te rreshture ne sistemin e gjelatit criminal Rankovico-Enversit-Titist, dhe nuk munden te  mbulohet gjurmet e tyre e as te verteta e ndodhive te tyre..

Si pas shkrimit te Gjeke Marinjat, ne kete liber prozentohen dhe disa shqiptare te shpirtit njerezor,dhe eshte detyre e jona qe duhet te dihet dallimi ne mes shkrimtareve qe ishin edhe shkrimtar edhe komunista, si edhe ata qe ishin  edhe poete desertor dhe nacionalista,gje qe  nuk i bejne poezite, e as libra njelloji, dhe as ne bashkemendim te nje pikelidhje te nje qendrimit  shpirterore nuk kane asgje te perbashket,pra jane dy diagonale  te kunderta.
Shtrohet peytja : pse duhet te meshifte e verteta.?!  

               Sipas Gjeke Marinaj, (nga Teksasi) me shkrim e tije EPIDEISTIKA PRINDËRORE NË NJË ANTOLOGJIE POETIKE  te botuar edhe ne kete vit ne  Art-Cafee, me 26.Prill.2009. qe nuk ka me u botua kurre me, na bene te ditur per  botimi i antologjisë poetike Zemra Prindërore me autor Agim Bacellit,I cili  thotë : Citoje :  Këtë mozaik poetik e kanë bërë edhe më të shndritshëm dy poetë të ftuar si poet nderi, dy ikona të poezisë shqipe, Dritëro Agolli dhe Agim Shehu.  

*Ne aktivitetin kulturore  per  prezentimin e antologjive poetike ,per te I zbulua krijusit dhe talentet e rinje te shqiptaret dhe per shqiptaret eshte nje etape  e re, qe zanafillen e ka nga  PENA SHQIPTARE  Prishtine, qe nga viti 2003.004.005.007. .*

Mirepo ne ket veprimtari poetike te Agim Bacellit,siqe thote Gjeke Marinja, mozaik poetikjane shkrimtaret e pershtatur e te ngjitur njeri pas e pas tjeterit,njeri komunist i perbetuar e tjeteri UDBashe,i kulluar, qe e kane te njeten smundje, te njetene lakmi,(ne prejashtim,
zonj.Mimoza Ahmeti,zonj. Vitore Stefa,z.Agim Shehut,qe jane te shkelqyshem)dhe ta atyre qe fare nuk i njoh,dhe as nuk deshiroje te te i njohe, sepse asnje nuk e ka vajin e as vijen e lirise
Te ia kam nje shkrimtari  nje liber te mire kurre  syt mos ja pafsha

Mirepo, Gjekë Marinja, ne shkrimin e vet Dritero Agollin e quane Ikone te poezise shqipe. Te  ndalemi pak ketu.
Une nuk kam asgje te keqe kunder Dritero Agollit,(edhe pse eshte pak smut i deshiroje sherim sa ma te shpejt)por jam i binudur,se Gjeke Marinajt, i mungon vetedija dhe njohja me te veretetene, sepse ne kete bote nuk ka pase as  nuk ka Ikaona te poezise.
                          *******************************
Dritero Agolli nuk eshte i ngrire e i pagjelleri
Dritero Agolli, nuk eshte bere Ikone  e as kujt.
Dritro Agolli,nuk eshte luftetar i Krishterimt,
Dritero Agolli, eshe nje shkrimtar shqiptaromonistoRus,qe ka dhen kontribute te shquara gjelatit komunist Enver Hoxhese, dhe sistemit komunist te tije,gje qe eshte deshtues i politikes  se Partise Sicialiste, trashigmitar e P.P.SH. dhe nuk ka nevoj per lavdata.
z.Dritero Agolli,eshte konsideruar si nje shkrimtar me I mire nder te gjithe shkrimtaret komuniste te Enver Hoxhese, ne Tirane dhe ne Shqiperi.Edhe pse z.Ditero Agolli, nuk eshte as IKON, as nacionalsit, e as Demokrat,por ne veprat e tia gjejme stilin komunist, rrethimet  e jetese komuniste, dhe shpirti i tije nuk digjte per liri, e as per dashuri  nacionaliste demokrate shqiptare, gje qe  shume  shkrimtar jane shkri me Drito Agollin,!

*KUJTOJE*
Dritro Agollin, si emer e kom ndigjua perhere te pare ne viti 1970. ne kalsen e tete te shkollese fillorevllaznim-bashkim te Gllogovcit,nga arsimtari i gjuhese shqipe Isak Krasniqi,I cili na ka thane :Sot po ua prezentojme poeti ma te madhe komuniste,marksito-leninist Dritro Agolli, nga Shqiperi..
Ndersa Une personalisht dhe fizsikisht e kam takua ne Nentor.1993.ne ora 19.00.h. ne Selin e Shoqatese MEMEDHEU te ST.Gallen, ne Zvicerr, i cili  para te parnishmeve ne fjalimin e tije komunist per Rilindasit,nuk e tha as nje fjel per poetin tardicional Ate Gjegj Fishten, Pasi  e perfundoje fjalen e vet z.D.Agolli,E mora une fjalen. 

Deri sa une folesha  para te pranishmeve - atdhedashesve, Dritro Agolli, i pytke ata qe ishine ne tavoline e tije, per mua,  se kush jam une,dhe pas mbarmit te fjalimit tim, ju afrova dhe e pershendeta, dhe ne shenje rrespekti ia  dhashe librin tim U rritsh me lule te botes. Mepase e mori fjalen z.Agim Doci, deshmoje se ishte rrite ne nje shtypje te dhunshme te komunizmit, dhe foli per Ate Gjergj Fshten,mirepo Dritro Agolli , i mbushur me inat, perseri  doli  ne sken para te parnishemeve dhe  nga urrejteja  i skuqur ne fytyre kerkoje falje  per  harres, dhe me nje thenje te Ate Gjergjr Fishtese e mbylli fjalimin e vet.Ndersa Agim Doci,me dy persone te tjere e leshoi Sallen dhe dulen jashte.

*Ketu ne kete nate takimi me Dritro Agollin,ishin rrethanate e pershteshme per te I mbrojte poetet tane nacionalist ,per te fole haptas per jeten e tyre,per tragjedine e tyre, per triumfet e tyre, per  vepritarit e tyre,e edhe per poetiken e tyre, e dhe per poetin tone te madh nacionalsit te letersise shqiptare Ate Gjergj Fishta.(kopie,vdio-Kaseta).*

Mirepo te i kthehemi  librit te Agim Bacellit, antologjisë poetike Zemra Prindërore. Dhe  autorit Agom Becollit, qe eshte nje  zbatues 44 vjeqar i komunizmit, dhe trashigimtar i  gjelatit kriminel( Enver Hoxhes,) qe fare nuk ka te beje as me letersi, as me histori te letersis shqiptare,as nuk ka titull,Profesor,as Magjister,as Doktor as Akademik, as shkenctar,as nuk ka kene i denuar per art, as i  ndjekur  si nacionalist,as nuk ka kene i cenzuaruar, as nuk ka kene i persekutum,  nga askush e as nga Xhaxhi i tije gjelati komuniste Enver Hoxha,..
*Ja  lexone, :* Agim Bacelli. I lindur dhe i rritur,ne qytetin e Korces ,ne vitin 1951. Pas mbarimit te shkolles se mesme ,vazhdoi studimet e larta ne Akademine e Aviacionit .Ka sherbyer ne bazen ajrore te Rinasit dhe ate te Zadrimes .Ka mbajtur graden major deri ne lirimin ,e tij ne vitin 1995.Po ne kete vit emigron ne SHBA ,me familjen .Sot jeton e punon ne qytetin e NEË YORKUT.Njohes i mire i teknollogjise kompjuterike ,informatikes ,e bejne te kaloje me ore te tera ,duke kerkuar e rremuar ne arshivat e historise dhe kultures jo vetem te popullit shqiptar por edhe te kulturave te popujve te tjere.Themelues i shume forumeve ,ëebsiteve dhe listave virtuale shqiptare ne internet ,intervist nga Raimonda Moisiu,

Ne  botimin e kesaj antologjie poetike Zemra Prindërore te A.Bacellit, per te kaluare dallohen kosovarjoti : Zeqir Gervalla, UDBash,(me banim ne Neë York) qe populli yne shqiptar I Republikese se Kosoves, ka ruajte gjurmet e kohese, dhe eshte shembylli i Fazli Hades,(Gariqevcit),qe populli  e gjykone thelle, Zeqir Gervalles,per tratheti, me daljene e tina nga burgu, mbenda viti per vepritari  armiqesore nacionaliste,per Falmur kombeter.(1964).
Mirepo  nese  Ne, rrimi dhe bisedojme  me kete njeri, Zeqiri, fillon me qajte, dhe shifet se nuk ka mujt me ju perballuar tarjtimit te turturave te burgut ,dhe i ka dhane shoket.!

Ne  botimin e kesaje antologjie poetike Zemra Prindërore te A.Bacellit,dallohet UDB-ashi yne shqiptarkosovarjoti  Flori Dushan
(Maxhun)Bruiq,  :i merzitur:  UDB-ash nga Isniqi i Deqanit, trathetor,palagjiator,me tradit te karakterit serbosllave lexoni deshmit dhe faktet (1980-2008) 

Me pas eshte Gezim Ajgeraj, nje bleresi i pozive nga Ilaz Prokshi,
Me pas Raimonda Moisiu,plagjitore, lakmiqare ne stilin komunist
une per ty  e ti per mua.!
Llalbardo Dukagjine, eshte nje  arhitip,lexoni poemen time Drenica Legjende me lule, 1992.dhe poemen e tije  100.vjetori I Kongresit te Manstirt.2009.www.zemrashqiptare.net.

Ndersa emrat e te tjereve per mua jane te pa njohur.Por e dia se nuk kane shkalle te larte poetike, qe mundohen  nga e verteta te bejen ndryshime,por ne mese te te mireve  shenderite  dhe i keqi..! 
Eshte e randesishme se paraqiteja dhe perzgjedhja e ketyre shqiptareve
 kosovarjot dhe te shqiptareve komunist-Enverist, ne kete antologji 
Agim Bacelli,ka paraqite  Lakmine e tyre,dhe per te bere emer.Mirepo me e randesishme eshte qe te gjithe jane shqiptar,nga kjo del se ne mes te tyre ka qe jane njerezi te ulet dhe perkete aresye emrohen me kesi emerash, sepse e kane po kete qellim  te trashiguar.

Une besoje se pas kesaje kritike, ne shqiptaret do  te  jemi edhe me te bukure, dhe besoje se shqiptaret e komunizmit Enverostalinist, (1945-1992) do te  mbushen me vetedije te shpirtit njerezore ,njiasht edhe kosovarjotet  e mije,qe me prezentimine se vertetese te hecim perpara. sidoqofte e verteta eshte ne te mire te kombit, te kulturese kombetare, te historise se letersis shqiptare  per te  prezentuare te miren, te bukuren, te vertetene dhe  njohjne e gjuremve ne kohe.
 Shtrohte pyetja pse ne keta liber Zemra Prindërore  Agim Bacelli, me palgjiator, me hipokrit  e me arhitipa,paraqet  ne bashkelidhje  njerezit dinjitoz, poetet e mirefillit te letersish shqiptare, *siqe jane : zonj.Mimoza Ahmeti,zonj. Vitore Stefa,z.Agim Shehut,?!.*
Ose  eshte nje qellim i tije,qe te na bene te ndijshme  per shkrimtaret komunist,ose te na detyrone te i duame  edhe keta komunist, kur veqe dihet se kane kene rraktar,skllever qe duhen te binden dhe te rroken  per nacionalizmin shqiptar dhe te mbushen me ndjenja kombetare, sepse keto ndjenja ua xhveshi gjelati kriminel Enver HoxhiSatlinisti, dhe Aleksander Rankoviqi,

Sipas shkrimit te Gjeke Marinajt,qe e ka bere per kete liber, lexova emrat e titujt e poezive te autorve, si dhe te stilit te tyre qe jane te karaktereve te ndryshme, si dhe vet mosha dhe stili i tyre eshte i ndryshushem
*Mua me  pelque  titulli Buzeqeshja  e Penes e zonj.Arta Mizinit, qe  nuk eshte qeshteje teknike, per eshte  boteveshterimit  im qe une  e beje te dallohet nga te tjeret.*Si do qe te jete libri eshte nje kujtim,por  poeti, artisti i dine, i ndien dhe i njehe,shkaqet e  vujtejese, dhembjen e zemerse  , shtrydhjne  e lotit, si dhe vargun e sinqert te cdo poeti,por une jame i rrepet edhe ndaje vetevehtese, gje qe kam prishe edhe une  poezi, balada, vjersha, dhe kam levize, nga shteti ne shtet, nga kontinenti ne kontinent por  nuk mundem te heshti, per te vertetene.Une nuk kam ra nga qielli,por jame linde nga Nana ime shqiptare, 25.vjet   kom jetura  ne mes stuhive turturuse te botese se popullit tim.e 27.vjet i merguar.*Sa per kurreshtje  po ua derrgoje poezine time, TE VARRI  I NENES.2000*.

Por sot jame  RE e Bardhe ,me kenaqesi e shkruaj kete REAGIM, pa i kerkua as kujt flaje, ndoshat ju shqetesoje por mos u merziteni,sepse  une jam vetem nje lexues, veshtruse dhe nje kritik, dhe e dua librin,dhe jam  mik i librit,dhe jam i fuqizuare nga  kultura e librit,e edhe  kete REAGIM e kame shkruare me aresya, a,?*apo jo. Gjek Marinaj.?!*

Una jam shqiptar,  ju therrase, pa sharje, edhe pse UDBashet i kam  sha,e nacionalistet e edhe te tjeret i dashuroje me buzeqeshje, sepse  ju besoje, dhe me keto ndjenja  dhe per te verteten nuk mundem te heshti, para ketije sekreti te para  gjysmeshekull qe shqiptaret jane djegur nga vet shqiptaret, para kesaje dhembje ,para ketije shkrimi, qe jane prezentua  UDB-ashet, e komunistat, gjuetar, shkrimtar te perzire te katagarise, nacionaliste dhe te kategorise komunistMarksisto-Lenioniste, gje qe kemi te bejme me njerezi  te dy talenteve  te ndryshme, sepse shpirti I poezise qendrone ne shpirtin e poetit te sinqert,ne ndjenjen  kombetare, ne ndjenjen e dashurise, *per te verteten, per te deshuma se cilete jemi NE.*
Kush nuk pajtohet me kete  REAGIM TIM, le te me shkruan
bahtirhamza@yahoo.com
bahtirhamza@hotmail.com


*Pershendetje  shqiptare

Bahtir Hamza*

*TE VARRI  I NENES*
Guri bën gjumin e jetes së qetë
Te fshati I të vdekurve
Unë,qetësisht përulem para këtij guri
Shenjë ë peindërve të mi që më thërrt 
Të vij sa më shpesh këtu
Të mos lejoj kush
E tia prish qetësinë fshatit
Të të vdekurve në amshim.

Ai është vendi ku takohen
Të gjallët  me të vdekurit
Privilegj që nuk e ka fshati I të gjallërve
Ndaj shkoj shpesh  aty
Te Varri I nënës Fahrije
Prehem për liri.

25.Maj.2000.

*Art-Cafe] EPIDEISTIKA PRINDËRORE NË NJË ANTOLOGJIE POETIKE*
Sunday, April 26, 2009 1:23 PM
From: "Llemadeo D." <llemadeo@yahoo.de>View contact details 
To: "arta-cafe" <art-cafe@alb-net.com>, sterkala@yahoogroups.com, teutatshqiptarenebote@yahoogroups.com, "Gazeta RD" gazetard@albaniaonline.net

*EPIDEISTIKA PRINDËRORE NË NJË ANTOLOGJIE POETIKE* 

Këtë mozaik poetik e kanë bërë edhe më të shndritshëm dy poetë të ftuar si poet nderi, dy ikona të poezisë shqipe, Dritëro Agolli dhe Agim Shehu.  

*Nga Gjekë Marinaj* 

Ashtu si të gjitha projektet e tjera në letërsi që nisin me një ide apo me një grup idesh filloi dhe u realizua edhe botimi i antologjisë poetike Zemra Prindërore. Por askush më parë se poeti Agim Bacelli, ideator i këtij botimi, nuk do të ishte dakord se distanca midis një ideje dhe realizimit të saj është shpesh aq larg sa çështë ëndërrimi nga realiteti. Për fat të mirë ideve të mira u bashkëngjiten gjithmonë njerëzit e mirë. 

 Ndaj në radarin e këtij projekti hynë menjëherë një grup miqsh të përbërë nga disa poetë, shkrimtarë dhe intelektualë. Zemra Prindërore u përgatit, redaktua dhe korrektua nga tre anëtarë të shquar të Shoqatës së Shkrimtarëve Shqiptaro-Amerikanë: Agim Bacelli, sekretarja e shtypit pranë shoqatës Këze (Kozeta) Zylo dhe Kostaq Duka, duke pasë pranë edhe përkujdesjen e vazhdueshme të kryetarit të shoqatës z. Dalan Luzaj. Një kontribut të veçantë në këtë drejtim dhanë edhe konsultantët Mardena Kelmendi e Edmond Ismailati, krijuesja e arti grafik Eva Saliu si dhe redaktori teknik Albert Zholi. Këtë mozaik poetik e kanë bërë edhe më të shndritshëm dy poetë të ftuar si poet nderi, dy ikona të poezisë shqipe, Dritëro Agolli dhe Agim Shehu.  

 Të gjithë prindërit e mbi pesëdhjetë poetëve të përfshirë në këtë antologji do të ishin krenarë me paraqitjen teknike dhe kualitetin e poezive të kësaj antologjie që u dedikohet ekskluzivisht atyre. Sdo mend, siç ndodh me të gjitha botimet e antologjive, mund të ketë edhe nga ata që do e kundërshtonin përfshirjen në antologji të disa poetëve më pak të njohur në komunitetin letrar. Por për fat të mirë, grupi i punës është mbështetur në qëllimin e mirë të tyre dhe është përkrahur nga njerëz që zakonisht flasin me vepra. Në këtë vorbull hyjnë edhe sponsorët e veprës si nënkryetari e shoqatës Mëhill Velaj, Mardena Kelmendi dhe studiuesi e përkthyesi i njohur Dr. Selaudin Velaj. Me shumë të drejtë, kjo Antologji është e ndërtuar tërësisht me poezi që poetët u kanë dedikuar prindërve të tyre e që andej të gjithë prindërve shqiptarë. 

 Për misionin e shenjtë që kanë, të gjitha poezitë, pa përjashtim, janë të mira dhe shumë prej tyre të shkëlqyera. Ato janë poezi të drejtpërdrejta, të pastra dhe të depërtueshme. Ajo që të tërheq vëmendjen është hollësia e detajeve, seleksionimi i kujtimeve; secili poet ka idenë e vet se cilat kujtime duhen përfshirë e cilat duhen lenë jashtë poezisë. E gjithë kjo dhënë me atë ndjenjën dhe dashurinë që vetëm poetët e kanë kapacitetin letrar ta thonë në vargje. 

Ndarja me prindërit, me tokën në të cilën janë rritur, është një farë vdekjeje për poetët. Distanca gjeografike dhe koha e shkëputjes, vuajtjet për të na rritur dhe sekretet e mbijetesës, gjendja e shëndetit apo humbja e tij, mundësia e vdekjes apo vetë vdekja përbëjnë universin drejt të cilit graviton pesha e madhe e shqetësimit të poetëve për ata që i lindën dhe i rritën me dashurinë më të madhe dhe me mundimin më të sinqertë. 

 Ja me çmjeshtëri poetike e me çpastërti mendimi filozofik e kthen në vargje ndjenjën e ndarjes dhe natyrën rreth saj poetja Raimonda Moisiu: Nata, para se të nisesha për në kurbet, / Kishte hënësi fytyrë e vdekjes natae qetë (Raimonda Moisiu, Gurët e Rrugicës Sime, fq. 139). Apo poetja tjetër e talentuar Julia Gjika, e cila di ta humanizojnë subjektin e vetmisë në atë mënyrë sa të bën që ta përjetosh atë në nivelin që e përjeton ajo vetë kur shkruan: Kur dikush i troket në derë, / ai nuk e dëgjon, / po të dëgjojë, / nuk beson, / se dikush troket për të. / Babai jetim në pleqëri (Julia Gjika, I vetëm brenda katër mureve, Fq. 82). Duke poetizuar në të njëjtën ide poeti Adnan Mehmeti e zgjeron hapësirën e mendimit duke i shtuar atij nocione inventive përshkrimesh shpirtërore: Në thinjat e mia / Fëmijët përkëdhelin / Bardhësinë e tyre. / Kujdes, mos u dashuroni me to, / Se në zbardhjen e tyre, / Sodis thinjat e babait ti (Adnan Mehmeti, Thinjat, fq. 20) 

 Për prindërit të gjithë fëmijët janë poet ndonëse ata mund të mos shkruajnë poezi. Ndaj disa prej tyre nganjëherë janë mospërfillës ndaj kësaj të fundit.  Edhe mospërfillja e prindërve tanë ndaj poezisë, në këtë vepër, eksploron vetveten si një çelës sa krijues aq edhe sofist në brendësinë e një origjinaliteti të rrallë në varg. Poetët dhe shkrimtarët e ndjejnë më mirë se kushdo tjetër se çdo lëvizje që bëjmë në këtë jetë gjeneron një forcë energjie dhe se kjo energji duhet vënë në shërbim të suksesit jo vetëm të vetes por edhe të tjerëve. 
 Poeti ynë kombëtar Dritëro Agulli, e sheh raportin midis vetës dhe babait të tij jo si baba e poet por si baba e bir, një energji poetike kjo që do të jepte jetë edhe te lexuesi më i plogët: S'e thur poemën aq të gjatë, / Me vargje si litarë, / Se kushedi e gris im atë / Dhe dredh me te cigare (Dritëro Agolli, Poemë për babanë dhe veten, fq. 16). 

 Nisur nga fakti se universi operon nëpërmes shndërrimeve dinamike të cilat marrin kuptim më së miri në jetën dhe veprimtarinë e njerëzve të mirë, të atyre që u japin të tjerëve një pjesë të vetvetes, në cilëndo formë të jetë e mundshme dhe e përshtatshme, mund të themi se edhe prindërit tanë na duan pa pretendime për shpërblime qoftë edhe nga ato artistike. Ja mendimet e poetes Arta Mezini në këtë pikë: Kam frikë pena ime, kam frikë / Prej botës së madhe asgjë nuk marr hua / Dhuratë kam gjithçka, veç zemrës që rreh / Udhën e jetës dhe udhëtarët që dua (Arta Mezini, Buzëqeshja e penës, fq. 31).
 Ngaqë prindërit përbëjnë një pjesë kaq esenciale në jetën e poetëve në fjalë, Zemra Prindërore vjen te lexuesi si një reflektim i kësaj lidhje shpirtërore, si shteg në kërkim të përjetësisë së tyre në format e pranueshme të shoqërisë prej së cilës vijmë. Madje edhe marrëdhëniet me prindërit tanë u nënshtrohen ligjeve të marrjes dhe dhënies së anasjelltë të kësaj sentonie. Siç do e shohim më poshtë të perceptuar në metafora të goditura, të japësh dashuri nënkupton edhe të pranosh atë. Poezia Një pjesë e imja e Diana Seitajt e ilustron më së miri këtë koncept: Dhe po të më pyesin nesër, çfarë do të zgjidhja për ju, / sërish, pavdekësinë do të thërrisja! / E nëse them, se jeni një pjesë e imja, / besoj se unë për ju.., jam e tëra (Diana Seitaj, Një pjesë e imja, fq. 39). 
 Sado që mundohemi ta idealizojmë jetën, ngaqë ajo ka një fund dhe fundi i saj do i shkaktojnë dhembje të tjerëve që mbeten pas, jeta mbetet një harmoni komunikimi e të gjitha elementeve të shpirtësisë që përbëjnë strukturën e ekzistencës. Ky fund edhe kur nuk është peltik është dhe mbetet i frikshëm, i përmallshëm e deri në fund njerëzor: Natën vonë kur doli hëna, / Mbi bar na gjeti nëpër ëndrra. / Veç gjallë nëna shuplakat hap, / Si tjegulla mbi ne e vesa sna lag(Çerçiz N. Myftari Në shuplakë të nënës, fq. 38).
 Nga Myftari mësojmë një nga arsyet se pse ndjehemi gjithmonë të vegjël para prindërve tanë. Dashuria prindërore ka një ligj të koduar në gjakun tonë si shqiptarë dhe si humane që jemi. Kjo qëndron edhe më e tillë për ne krijuesit ku ligji është në një manifest me të cilin shpallim parimet e qëllimeve tona themelore. Brenda këtij ligji e shohim veten në një proces të çuditshëm ku observuesi behet i observuari, një proces ky i ngjashëm me atë ku ëndërruesi manifeston ëndrrën e tij. 

Për ta shijuar në një formë më të bukur këtë ide le ti referohemi të talentuarës Zylo:Nga kripa e currilit të lotit, / Sduronin dot këtë lloj vese, / Që buronte nga zërat e mekura, / Brenda pentagramit që sbuzëqeshte! (Këze (Kozeta) Zylo Rrudhnin Fletët, Fq. 94). Edhe Valbona Dardha ka mënyrën e saj të poetizimit në këtë pikë: Ti akoma vazhdon të më përkundësh, / Për ty, unë akoma  fëmijë i parritur / Mbuluar me thinja (Valbona Bardha, Mall Etern, Fq. 172). Pikërisht për këto nivele sa personale aq edhe të përgjithshme poeti Dhori Thanasi sugjeron: Ti ruajmë të lashtat/ Le të rrjedhin si lumë / Të duash është pak / Të kujdesesh është shumë (Dhori Thanasi, Kujdes, Fq. 43). 


Mendimet e Thanasit janë jo vetëm pjesë e ingranazhit të kulturës sonë por edhe të etikës që e vlerësojmë aq lart. Sepse burimi i gjithë krijesës është vetëdija, potenciali që gjakon shprehjen e dashurisë dhe dhimbjes, të bukurës dhe të shëmtuarës, të bekuarës dhe mëkateve nëpër të cilat kalon njeriu gjatë jetës. Atributet e tjera që përfshijnë këto aspekte të vetëdijes janë zakoni, heshtja e pafund, ekuilibri, thjeshtësia si dhe cilësi të tjera esenciale të natyrës tonë. Të asaj natyrë të ndërtuar nga Zoti dhe të zbukuruar nga ne dhe brezat e tjerë papa nesh. 

 Në Zemra Prindërore poetët nuk e kanë lënë pas dore as komponentin e vuajtjes si pjesë e jetës. Kostaq Duka e thotë si ska më mirë: Im atë punëtor është, / nga më të thjeshtët, nxjerr gëlqere të bardhë / Çmë erdhën ndërmënd këto vargje, / vargjet e parë për babanë(Kostaq Duka, Sjanë vetëm disa fjalë, Fq. 90). Kurse Petraq Pali, i njohur si poet që jep maksimumin e vet në lartësimin e figurës së babait të tij Janko Pali (mësues i popullit) për këtë antologji vë në pah edhe vuajtjet e së ëmës. Ja me çmaturi poetike e kryen këtë akt autorial: Kur litari nëpër supe / Të kish prerë e të kish grirë / Mbushur bucela me ujë.... / Tharë buza shkretëtirë! (Petaq Pali Bucela, Fq. 136). E si mund të mos i vlerësosh vargjet që pasojnë: Më pret gjithnjë tek prag i portës, / Duart nën përparëse sikur fsheh diçka, / Njëlloj si nënat në mëhallët e botës, / Nëna ime, e plakura (Thani Naqo, Nënës Fq. 166). 
 Mundësitë e interpretimit të këtij aspekti poetik si nga pikëpamja e dialogut me të kaluarën ashtu edhe të formalizmit sentonik të realitetit jepen me mjeshtri dhe ndjenjë edhe nga një poet tjetër i përfshirë në këtë antologji. Ai është Gëzim Llojdia, një fragment i poezisë të së cilit vijon:Mullarët e barit u kalbën, te konakët tanë, në katundin e largët. / Oborri gri i heshtur ditën dhe natën, kasollja e lopës me bajga tharë, / thupërishtet rënë, mbi thanë. / Fener poçethyer, gjysmë i ngrënë (Gëzim Llojdia, Do ti mbledh lotët e gjyshes pas plisit, Fq. 62). Ndërsa poeti Shefqet Dibrani, në një nga poezitë më të arrira të tij, trishtimin njerëzor e vë mbi hallet e përditshme që karakterizojnë shumicën e nënave tona. Ai e kthen atë në një dramë të vërtet. Në fakt ai e përkufizon domethënien e vuajtjes njerëzore në mënyrën e tij, duke e lënë lexuesin në shkallën e gjykimit të vet për zinë që vetëm pak vite më parë u përzie me ajrin që thithte njeriu kosovar në rrugën e vështirë të lirisë së vet: Diku në rrugët e Prishtinës, Nëna ra / Lemeria e klithmës sate shpirtrat shurdhon pa pra (Shefqet Dibrani, Baladë për nënën dhe motrën Xifë duke ikur nga Prishtina, Fq. 160). 

 Poema e Dibranit na futë në një shteg poetik ku potencialet semantike dhe estetike të poezisë e fuqizojnë mendimin se mungesa e prindërve tanë ka diçka të shenjtë dhe humane në vetvete. Gjë që shpjegon se standardet e larta intelektuale dhe morale të poetëve bëjnë që roli i prindërve në vargun e tyre të shkëputet nga realja te surealja edhe anasjelltas. Ndue Hila dhe Skendër Rusi, secili në mënyrën e vet, e konsiderojnë këtë aplikim të jetës sociale si fenomen sa të pamundshëm aq dhe të paevitueshëm në marrëdhënie me veten. I pari shkruan: Marr të flas me të, por nuk mundem / Marr ti shkruaj por jo. / Sa shumë unë për të po vuaj, / Siç vuan për mua dhe ajo. (Ndue Hila, Malli për Nënën 128). Ndërsa Rusi thotë: Gjithnjë po bëhesh më e kërrusur, / Sikur po i afrohesh tokës! / Unë jam atje,në sytë e rrudhur, / Ku është fillimi i gjithë  botës! (Skënder Rusi, Nënës sime, Fq. 155). 

 Si të tillë poetët duhet të falën për ndjenjën e një krenarie të ligjshme që rritet më parë brenda gjoksit e pastaj brenda vargut të tyre. Sepse poetët, siç dihet, janë gjithmonë në luftë të brendshme midis arsyes dhe dashurisë distinktive që kanë për prindërit: Dhe ikja larg teje shumë herë / dhimbja lozte me këmbët e mia / mërzia frynte furishëm si erë / e çdo ditë prej mallit të mbinin thinja!.. (Lekë Gjoka, Nënës Fq. 98).  Po kështu edhe poeti Edmond Ismailiati me një intuitë vërtet fine poetizon dhimbshëm: I trishtuar çohem çdo mëngjes, / Me shpresë se do të përqafoj, / Krahët bosh i mbledh me përtesë, / Mbushur plot dhimbje i shtrëngoj (Edmond Ismailati, Tek loti mungesën  përjetojBabait tim Sherif Ismailati, Fq. 44).  
 Intelekti poetik që gjendet në këtë antologji është i përbërë nga një fenomen që paraqitet here si gjysmë-art e here gjysmë-instinkt, por që të dyja janë të përdoruara me efektivitet në gjuhën poetike dhe tonin përmallues që zotërojnë në vetvete poezitë e tyre. Këto efekte mundësojnë apo argëtojnë idenë se dashuria prindërore i përket sa ekzistencës njerëzore aq edhe asaj hyjnore. Një ide kjo që gjeneron fuqi të mëdha ndjesishë dhe elaboron pastër në aspektet e shqetësimit intelektual dhe kapacitetit të vetëdijes humane që tentojnë në varg: Ne jemi lisa me rrënjë / në gurë e varre / jehonë zërash të rinj / oshëtimë zërash të të parëve (Mëhill Simon Velaj Fragment Historie Fq. 121). Këtë vetëdije poetja e re Marjeta Ismailati e thotë me një sinqeritet gati fëmijëror dhe me një pastërti te admirueshme mendimi: Më kujtohet gjyshi im! / Këngë labe seç këndonte, /  Kur arat me parmendë lëronte, /  Unë ecja si flutur pas tij, / Nëpër gjurmët që lëshonte ai (Marjeta Ismailati, Më kujtohet gjyshi imShahin Tusha Fq. 115). 

 Edhe zhvillimi i cilësive morale është një dukuri interesante në këtë libër. Rëndësia e mësimeve të prindërve nuk humbet në mes të rreshtave por është një e dhënë direkte dhe me forcën poetike që meriton. Në shumicën e poezive tabani ideor shtihet në sferat e instinkteve sociale përfshi këtu edhe rolin e prindërve që shkojnë si vektorë paralel me jetën në vazhdim. Këto instinkte janë shumë komplekse e nganjëherë drejtohen drejt disa veprimeve specifike që kanë lënë gjurmë në kujtimet e poetëve. 

Elementet kryesore që përbëjnë këto episode janë dashuria, emocionet dhe simpatia, të cilat tek poetët, më duket mua, gjenden në një shkallë më të lartë se në pjesën tjetër të popullsisë. Poetët e skanojnë dashurinë prindërore më një përkujdesje të veçantë. Ata e lartësojë karakterin e lartë prindëror dhe derivacionin e tyre deri në nivel interpersonal. Ja një fragment poetik nga Resmi Corbaxhi: Herë më rri në krah /  më jep një këshillë /  Bir! / Shokë pa gabime mos kërko, / është e kotë / në qoftë se ti do / të mos mbetesh pa shokë (Resmi Corbaxhi, Hija e tij Fq. 142) . 

Llemadeo Dukagjini është një poet tjetër që me një vizion filozofik të filtruar në traditën burrërore të vendlindjes së tij ndër të tjera shkruan: Ndërsa njëzëri, etrit, që të dy më thanë; / Sa të mundesh o bir të ligun e duro, / Por largohu prej tij po munde´ një ditë udhe larg /  Kurrë besë mos i fal, as borxh´ kurrë mos i kërko!  (Llemadeo Dukagjini, Porosi e etërve Fq. 102). 

 Sipas këtyre sy poetëve, vlerat e prindërve janë të pazëvendësueshme në jetën tonë pavarësisht nga statusi personale që fitojmë në jetë. Orvatja për ekzistencë apo nevoja për të mbijetuar është dhënë në një mozaik ngjyrë-plotë metaforash, që lë vend si për interpretim shpirtëror ashtu edhe filozofik. Kushtet e pafavorshme të jetesës së prindërve të poetëve nuk paraqiten si intriga politike ndaj fatit të tyre, por më tepër si përpjekje për të rritur fëmijët pavarësisht vështirësive që mund të sjellë koha. 
 Poeti Gjeto Turmalaj gjendet brenda këtij perceptimi: Se është krijesa ma e madhe e dashnisë, / Se është shpirti ma i madh i ngrohtësisë, / Edhe kur të mbarojë drita e Diellit e Hanës, / Ska për të mbarue madhështia e Nanës (Gjeto Turmalaj, Për Nanën, Fq. 70). Ja edhe Flori Bruqi: Ti kërkon  dritë  / se ishe dritë / siç janë dritë / të gjitha nënat (Flori Bruqi, Rreze drite, Fq. 55). Fatjon Pajo futet direkt në zemër të kësaj vërtetësie: Sot bie shi / Mbështes ballin në gjoksin tend / E me vehte them: / -Ska si Ti! (Fatjon Pajo, Tim eti Fq. 52). E njëjta rrjedhë e vetëdijes se prindërit janë gjithçka për fëmijët e tyre buron edhe nga poezia kuptimplote Zemra Prindërore e poetit Agim Bacelli (titull ky që është huazuar dhe si titull i antologjisë) Askush në botë sju do më shumë / Se prindi që ju ka sjell në jetë! / Prindi ju bëhet çadër apo gunë  / Në stinën përvëluese a në qamet (Agim Bacelli, Zemra prindërore fq. 24). 

 Pa u larguar nga ky kuzerizëm, si gjithmonë magjik në fjalën e tij, porti Dalan Luzaj shkruan: Rëndojnë mbi të tetëdhjetë e ca vite / çdo vit i solli një dhuratë / Me shpirtin e pastër prej fëmije / Atdheut ia nisi për shpatë Dalan Luzaj. Babai Fq. 56). Poeti dhe përkthyesi i mirënjohur Vangjush Ziko, po ashtu, vë në lëvizje ndjenjat e thella që ka në një nga poezitë e bukura të tij tme titull Ikja e babait: Si na e bëre kështu, baba?!...  / Flisje, buzëqeshje, rënkoje ngadalë. / Brym'e verdhë mbi fytyrën tënde ra, / Tingëllove dhe heshte si një këmbanë. 

 Natyrisht, poezi të arrira nga shumë drejtime janë edhe ato të poetëve  Zeqir Gërvalla, Mardena Kelmendi, Argetina Tanushi, Maliq Lila, Hysen Cifligu, Zaho Balili, Vitore Stefa, Rozi Theohari, Eleonora Gjoka, Agim Vatoci, Robert Martiko, Vangjush Ziko, Riza Lahi, Mimoza Ahmetaj, Eduard Dilo, Belul Shaqo Arapi, Hasibe Alishani-Bllaca, Gjezide Isufi, Medije Vraniqi, Gëzim Ajgeraj, Fatjon Thanasi etj. 

 Së fundi, duket qartë se poezitë e kësaj antologjie janë të frymëzuar nga motivet më humane të poetëve dhe organizatorëve pjesëmarrës. Qëllimi i mirë u jep vlera edhe me të larta virtyteve të tyre të mëdha. Perceptimi artistik që gjejmë në këtë grup poetësh është karakteristikë e poetëve shqiptarë, të cilët me dashurinë më sublime i vënë nënat dhe baballarët e tyre në një platformë të atillë njerëzore e sociale që për shumë njerëz në botë një perceptim i tillë do të konsiderohej si një lloj utopie brenda ligjeve të trashëgimisë familjare. Shkurt Zemra Prindërore është një antologji deri në fund poetike në kuptimin më poetik të fjalës. 

A.Bacelli ka filluar te krijoje qe ne moshen 7-8 vjecare. Poezia e tij e pare eshte bere kur ai ishte vetem 12 vjec. Nje termet i forte ne Korce ne 24 korrik 1964 do te tronditete Shqiperine dhe Maqedonine me Dibren. Humanizmi, perkrahja qe i ben populli yne njerezve te demtuar nga termeti i jep frymezimin per t'ju kushtuar poezine "Ju flet Dibra", botuar ne gazeten Zeri i Popullit.

Frymezimin per te shkruar e gjen te lidhur ngushte me fantazine ,e cila merr vlera te medhaja ,se edhe vete dituria ,qe te rinon ,te zbukuron ,te ben mbret dhe perandor ,te ben te fluturosh pa krahe e te lundrosh pa pende,te ben t'ja kalosh shpejtesise se drites e te mposhtesh postulatet e shkencetareve me te medhenj te botes.Guximin ,qe shpesh i mungon , e gjen duke krijuar poezi ,tregime ,publicistike ,histori ,gjeografi ,muzike . Pasionin per te krijuar e krahason me gruan me te bukur qe i dashuron e i vlereson , me shume bukurine shpirterore,se ate fizike dhe i jep zemer, force e muze ,te hyje ne zemrat e atyre qe nuk te afrojne te pragu i deres.. Kur mbaron se shkruari nje poezi a tregim ,ndihet i kenaqur ,krenar ,tamam si ai arkitekti qe sapo ka perfunduar nje ndertese te bukur dhe i gezohet shume. Shpesh fle e zgjohet me krijimet e tij. Eshte shume i dashuruar plot pasion pas te shkruarit e te remuarit ne histori.

Ky eshte shkrimtari ,publicisti dhe poeti ,Agim Bacelli. I lindur dhe i rritur,ne qytetin e Korces ,ne vitin 1951. Pas mbarimit te shkolles se mesme ,vazhdoi studimet e larta ne Akademine e Aviacionit .Ka sherbyer ne bazen ajrore te Rinasit dhe ate te Zadrimes .Ka mbajtur graden major deri ne lirimin ,e tij ne vitin 1995.Po ne kete vit emigron ne SHBA ,me familjen .Sot jeton e punon ne qytetin e NEW YORKUT.Njohes i mire i teknollogjise kompjuterike ,informatikes ,e bejne te kaloje me ore te tera ,duke kerkuar e rremuar ne arshivat e historise dhe kultures jo vetem te popullit shqiptar por edhe te kulturave te popujve te tjere.Themelues i shume forumeve ,websiteve dhe listave virtuale shqiptare ne internet ,ku kontributi i tij ,ne te shkruar nuk njeh kufij .Nje krijues universal ,i te gjitha zhanreve . Ja nje vleresim per poezine e Agimit nga gazetari,Resmi Corbaxhi:Poezite e Agimit jane si petalet e nje lule shume te bukur ...Petalet hodhen rrenje ne atdhe dhe shperthyen ne nje kontinent tjeter,rrugeve te nje qyteti ,qe kurre nuk fle,e me te medhenjte e botes ,New Yorku,Cdo petal ,nje lidhje,,e cdo lidhje nje mendim ,nje mesazh.Here-heres nepemjet tyre shpirti i poetit rebelohet ,here zbutet.Mbi te gjitha petalet kane nje mesazh 'Te qenurit njeri i mire! Por per te ditur me shume rreth Agimit dhe veprimtarise se tij ,kete do na i thote vete ai ,nepermjet kesaj bisede ,qe ne beme bashke!

----------


## Bahtir Hamza

*TRI   LEGJENDAT
E   SHPIRTIT  TE  KOMBIT  SHQIPER**

BAHTIR HAMZA,letrar
bahtirhamza@yhoo.com
bahtir7@hotmail.com

Saturday.May.02.2009.*

-I-Pjesa e parë
*a)*

*Tri legjenda të luleve të pavdekshme të dy shekujve, XX dhe XXI. të Republikës së Kosovës  që karakterizohet dhe e bëjnë fuqiplote  tërë  Botën Shqiptare, shqiptarët në përgjithësi, si dhe Karhinën Autonome Autoktone të DRENICËS, si dhe shtetin më të ri  në Botë,  Republiken e Kosoves, shteti i dytë shqiptar.*

*b)*
           Legjendat  që  nuk  i  kanë  bërë të huajt. As nuk  kanë  mujt me i thy kurrë të huajt,qendërojnë   të  pa  thyeshëme dhe janë të pa humbura për jetë e mot në Piedistal.
Këto tri legjenda janë pjesë e botës dhe e  vetë  jetës  të  mbarë shqiptarëve  në tërë  Globin, dhe i takojnë A.R.B.-ës, që është trualli i gjithë shqiptarëve, gjë që politika nga arti mori të drejtën e vet. Këto legjenda festohen me Data, me simbole të Lirisë, me petëkun e Yjve,gjë që gjatë tërë jetës  mbarë  shqiptarëve u  kanë sjellë: fat, liri, dashuri, gezime, lumturi  dhe shtet që secili shqiptar ta njehë Universin, sepse janë vetë Universi.
*c)*

             Në keto tri legjenda janë sakrifikua njërezit më të shenjët shqiptar nacionalist të Drenicës,dhe të mbarë popullit shqiptar,njërezit që kanë mbrojtë Identitetin kombëtar shqiptar, njërezit që kanë mbrojt nderin, Familjen, shtëpin, njërezit  që  kanë  mbrojtë fëmijtë jetima, janë  njërezit  që janë të vdekur e që sot janë të gjallë, e të gjallit të vdekur, gjë që  janë me NE në çdo festë jete,  janë në cdo shtëpi, dhe kurrë nuk bijnë poshtë, sepse   janë shembulltyra  me autotentike e traditëse dhe e zakonëve të një populli liridashës dhe  në vete janë thesar  janë muze  për  tërë popullin shqiptar.


* TRI LEGJENDAT E SHPIRTIT  TE  KOMBIT  SHQIPTAR.

1.Shteti Arbani e vogel Azem Bejt Galicës,(1921-1924)
2.Simboli UCK-ës,  Adem Jasharit,(1981-1999)
3.Simboli  Pena Shqiptare  Bahtir Hamzës.(2003-2005).*

----------


## geezer

Pershendetje zotri Bahtir  desha te pyes per kete simbolin [*I]"3.Simboli ”Pena Shqiptare” Bahtir Hamzës.(2003-2005)''[/I]*      cila ishte kjo se  nuk munda te  kuptoj ,

----------


## Bahtir Hamza

*Bahtir Hamza,
E deille.Maj.03.2009.

Thema : Per Simbolin e PENES SHQIPTARE . Koment per  lexuesit.

LEXUES  i  DASHUR.*

Duke ju falenderua pezemersisht, kam nderin te ju shkruaj kete koment ne shenje te mirenjohjese, dhe te rrespektit qe e kam per ju. Ne burimin e dijese ketu ne Forumin Shqiptar,qe bashkohemi se bashku.

*Simboli i PENES SHQIPTARE  eshte sinunim dhe rezullta , I librit,  I vaterese,  dhe I njohjese me boten,si bote dhe te vet botese shqiptar.Symboli eshte krijuar dhe punare nga Une Bahtir Hamza, dhe Prof.Hazir Shala, ndersa dizajnin e ka bere Iliri,per mbare shqiptaret per te i realizuare enderrat e tona,dhe si i tille ka karakteristikat e veta. 
Nese  nuk e kupton, te lutem pytem te te spjegoje  ne detalje.

Lexues  i dashur,*

Ne principin e  se vertetese, i mbaje per mirenjohje KOMENTET e juaja filozofike, si vegime aktuale, dhe  komunikim me mua, e  ne anen tjetere eshte : perkrahje  e qytetrimit te atdhedashurise,e artit  e se vertetese, e javes, e muajit, e vitit, e, e shekullit, e Debateve per te i njohur gjurmet ne kohe,e,edhe te inicijativese politike, fuqimisht ne krahun e zgjidhjese politike,e drejta jone e pavdekshme  ne lidheshmeri me historin me te drejten dhe shtetin, dhe  gjithemone ne funksionimi e se vertetese dhe te kulturese, si dhe  ne alternativen per te kene te lire dhe te bashkuare ne harmonin e dashurise se atdheut ton,te shtetit ton ,te Republikese se Kosoves, qe e kane dashte dhe  e kane kerkua  kahera, Baballaret tane , stergjyshet tone, me  alternetiva lufte,e kane kekruare Rapsodte  e kenge folklorike, dhe  kete melodi, qe eshte e jona,e gjakut ton, qe jemi ne ,qe jane figura te  historise se popullit ton, qe nga Syle Rezalla,(1819) Halil Hamza,(1830)Azem Bejet Galica,(1924) Adem Jashari,(1998)
jane IDOL te identitetit dhe dinjitetit kombetare  te atdheut,te Republikse se Kosoves.

                 Gjenerate pas gjenerate shqiptar,/e,te rriture e te edukuar ne perkupimin e tyre me ngjyrate  e Flamurit,  me veshje kombetare,per gezime e festa,neper tragjedi e triumfe, me libra e  filma,deshumam angazhimet tona fantastike, filozofike, e kombetare,per te i mbushe detyrat dhe detyrimet e amanetet e baballareve tane,e te stergjysheve tane, dhe gojen tone nuk na e mbyllene as prangat e as Çelite e burgjeve te mjerimit, ato te monizmit  te bishave te egra serbosllave, Titiste, Rankovicjane, UDBashjanët,edhe ase keto Bisha te egra te sotit te mbetura amplitude verbimi, te vjetere me mitila  te rinje,qe edhe  sot jetojne dhe kerkosene  kunder  Republikes se Kosovse edhe ne Beograd,e  ne Kosove,bejne  propaganden te rrejshme,neper webfaqe private te internetit , me shpifje e fyrje, na vrajne identitetin tone shqiptar,gje qe  me menyrate me te turpeshme ne  forma te ndryshme mundohen  me e shua historin e popullit ton shqiptar, me e nderrua poziten gjeografike te Republikese se Kosovese,mundohen  me i ndrrua Tezate dhe pozitat ,  UDBashi Patriot e  reporter lufte  :i merzitur:  qe shqiptaret e Kosoves ne munges te vetedijes njerezore kombetare, Ujku te mirret per Qingj,mundohen me e mbulua  te vertetene e kohese krim,
Por ata harrojne se e kane vra edhe zerin tone te dashurise per liri dhe atdhe  dhe kjo eshte aresyeja qe Ne burimin e dijese qe bashkohemi se bashku sepse nga ne rrezaton kultura dhe edukata jone njerezore shqiptare dhe kombetare.

Eshte per te u  çudite edhe me disa shqiptar tane,qe tani kekrojen  te i rrespektojme Bishate e egra.Keto bisha  qe na i kane hanger femijte tane, qe i kane dhunua Vajzate tona, motrate tona, edhe ne Kosove edhe ne Mergim,gje qe na frenojne edhe lirine tone, qe deshirojne te na i hjekin edhe armet nga brezi.Keta shqiptar qe ne pengoje te ndertojem shtepija ne truallin ton, na ndalojne te perparojme edhe me shkollim,Medet o Medet.

Per fat te keq ende ka asi shqiptar te tille qe kane mentalitetin e tyre dhe karakterizohen me karakteret e tyre serbosllave UDB-ashjane,qe  nuk e rresepketojne   as  sot Flamurin e Republikes se Kosoves,e as Petkun e YJVE, por i bejne cenzur te vertetese dhe simbolin Flamur te shtetit  te Republikese se Kosoves e vrajne me Injurance, qe te shihete nga ta,qe nuk deshirojne te shohin te nesermen, e,  e nesermja eshte sot.
*Ndersa, intrigantet,hipokrtitet, hajdutet, palgjiatoret, UDBashet, gjuetaret, zuzkat e zuzart,qe flasin gjuhen,gjuhen  qe e flasim ne sot,si  dhe kane dashurine e Diktaturese moniste e sllavohegjomoniste, çdo hera do  ti  IKSIZOJE,..*

*sepse baballarte tane, gjyshet e stergjyshte tane me shekuj i ka hanger Ujku ne Kosove,
	sepse Femijte tane me vite e vite i kane hanger QET Endacak, qe jane dhe sot ne Kosove,
	sepse femijte tane,nxanesat tane, me vite jane helmua nga gjarrpnojet helmuese, qe  sot gjinden neper pyjet e Kosoves,
	sepse shqiptaret me shekuj jane te djegur, te vrare, e te persekutuare pa deshmitar krimi, 
	sepse  shqiptaret nacionalsit kurre nuk e kan e thithe as Ujkun as Ulkonjen,
	sepse vetem e vetem pse shqiptaret e deshten Kosoven  shtet te lire, ne diagonalen e jetes se vete shqiptareve me simbol te karakterit te Gjergj Kastriotit.*

*Lexues te Dashur, 

Ne burimin e dijese ketu ne Forumin shqiptar ju falenderoje shume qe me lexoni,qe bashkohemi se bashku. Sepse ju tregoni rrespekt per kulturen tone tardicionale shqiptare,dhe fitoni dijen, njohjen e gjurmve ne kohe si dhe te vertene per  cdo çeshteje shqiptare.

Pershendetje shqiptare
Bahtir Hamza,
bahtirhamza@yahoo.com
bahtirhamza@hotmail.com
penashqiptare@yahoo.com
penashqiptare@hotmail.com*

----------


## ZANOR

shih llullanin tash e bën vetveten Legjenda e Tretë:


llullani shkroi:

'TRI LEGJENDAT E SHPIRTIT TE KOMBIT SHQIPTAR.

1.Shteti ”Arbani e vogel” Azem Bejt Galicës,(1921-1924)
2.Simboli ”UCK”-ës, Adem Jasharit,(1981-1999)
3.Simboli ”Pena Shqiptare” Bahtir Hamzës.(2003-2005).''

Edhe Drenicen ma ban republikë, llullani po dojka ta ndajë nga Kosova! E vrau edhe Penen  Shqiptare dhe u bë vet fena shqiptare! Llullani shkruan historinë e vet personale, duke e bërë lesh e li, Historinë e Kombit Shqiptar!!! Ja, si e gjuan në pleh skizofreni, krejt edhe atë veprimtari të vet!

Kur ta analizoj mirë e thellë këtë shkrim tëndin, ti merr infarkt!

----------


## ILMGAP

Së Pari dua të them se kam një rrespekt të madh për secilin nga të tret.




> *TRI LEGJENDAT E SHPIRTIT TE KOMBIT SHQIPTAR.*



Ti mendon se janë legjendat e popullit shqiptar . . . por ka shumë të tjerë që nuk i rradhisin si legjendat e kombit Shqiptar . Ndoshta disa ndër legjendat pasi për disa ka shum legjenda (po flas për të gjitha kohërat) , ndërsa unë mendoj se ende nuk ka lind njëriu (legjenda) që do më bënte të thoshte që është krenaria e kombit.


Ndoshta ka njerëz që as nuk e njohin mirë :

*



			
				3.Simboli Pena Shqiptare Bahtir Hamzës.(2003-2005).
			
		

*

që ti ke thënë se është njëra ndër tri legjendat shqiptare.


ose ka njerëz që nuk e dinë saktësisht historinë e :

1.Shteti Arbani e vogel Azem Bejt Galicës,(1921-1924)


Me Rrespekt : ILMGAP

----------


## ZANOR

kur mungon njohuria e definimit të çështjes, e kthen mbrapsht dhe i zbret kah bishti, ato janë dogma politike, jo republika e Drenicës, e Dukagjinit, e Llapit, Preshevës... dogma të dëmshme ideologjike, që nuk din elementet e bashkimit të kombit, por mahallë e republikë, person e legjendë, e aq ma keq kur e ven vetveten në rend me Azem Galicën e Adem Jasharin seee :shkelje syri: 

ky është kulmi i turpit!

----------


## alibaba

Azem Bejta ka qenë Drangue.

----------


## ZANOR

besa ma drangu shotan Hamza :shkelje syri:  dikush tjeter

----------


## geezer

Pershendetje zotri Bahtir Hamza    do te ne japesh edhe pak sqarime me keto komentet e ketyre qe  ben me lart  , edhe une nje pyetje kam , a jan keto si lloj rebuplike a spo di si te i quaj keto tri fshatrat edhe pse une aty  kam qen  me qindra her ne keto tri fshatra por spaskam degjuar per ket qe e keni shkruajtur ju , tung

----------


## alibaba

> Pershendetje zotri Bahtir Hamza do te ne japesh edhe pak sqarime me keto komentet e ketyre qe ben me lart , edhe une nje pyetje kam , a jan keto si lloj rebuplike a spo di si te i quaj keto tri fshatrat edhe pse une aty kam qen me qindra her ne keto tri fshatra por spaskam degjuar per ket qe e keni shkruajtur ju , tung


Ka qenë Zonë e Lirë që e ka kriju Azem Bejta, ku kontrollin e ka pasur Azemi me Çetën e vet.

----------


## Selami2006

-----------------

----------


## Bahtir Hamza

*JETA  MBYLLET NË  RRUGËN  E  BERLLOGUT
Kush është morr i zi.?!*

*Shkruan : Bahtir Hamza,
bahtirhamza@yahoo.com
penashqiptare@yahoo.com

Saterday.May. 16.2009.*


_Në sipërfaqën e Shqipërinë se viti 1878.në Republikën e Kosovës, janë dy karhina autonome autoktone .Drenica dhe Llapi._[/I]

*Dy krahinat,kanë shtrirjne me të gjerë gjerogarfike në veri perendim të R.Kosoves,si dhe në pjesen qenderore të  Republikene Kosovës, që kanë simbolet e veta, kanë fist e veta , kanë veshtjet e veta kombëtare, kanë Legjendatë e tyre,dhe historikisht i kanë rrezistue kohës se roberisë shekulklore, dhe kanë sakrifikue më së shumti njerëzi për lirinë e Kosovës.
Në dy shekuj XX-XXI-këto dy karhina Llapi e Drenica,-Drenica e Llapi, kanë dhanë mëse shumti Heroj, dhe deshmor në trualli e Kosovën Republikë.për Kosovën Rapublike Shtet.*

Drenica dhe Llapi,janë dy karhinatë  ma të mira,më pjellore  në sipërfaqen e Republikese se Kosovës. kanë vequritë  e tyre karakteristike që  kane pamje magjepse.Këtu  vend te randesishem zenë  Bujqesia, Bagtia,Blegtoria,Trgatia, në anën tjetër janë dy karhinatë më të njohura në historinë e populit shqiptar për përjetimin e luftëse, imazhi i tyre janë Bjeshkët dhe livadhet,që i kanë përdor dernicakët dhe llapjanët për  strehim dhe luftim, në mjedisin e rrafshnaltave të tyre ka Gryka, Shpella,  Male e zabele, gurina e shkembij, dhe gur të qmushëm të pagdhendur, veqojë  në Drenice është  edhe GURI I KANËS .E edhe GURI I PLAKES në Dobrashovc.

Në të dy Krahinatë janë gjurmët e kohëse të luftëse dhe të jetëse ,  janë edhe Varret e Krushqëve të varë.Karakteri dhe morali i njerëzve që jetojnë në këto dy karhina është i lartë dhe luftark, edhe pse kanë Çoban shumë të mirë.Bashkëjetesa  e  dernicarëve dhe e llapjanëve është e përbashkët,sinor dhe me fat ,që rritën me edukim dhe kulture, edhe përbërsë kryesor është veteditja kombëtare,krijimtaria e letersise kombetare.Të dy Karhinat karakterizohen me Poet me të medhjne të kombit shqiptar,ndersa në anen tjetëre populli karakterizhet me thenjen krenarie citoje :jamë Llapjan si tanë dynjaja
ose Drenicë je me ty,ja sa bukurë,që të deshta dhe të DU vendlindja ime.
PO. Mos të ishinë Drenicë e Llapi ,shqiptarëve  të Kosovëse iu fike edhe oxhaku.

NE,Drenicak dhe Llapjanet, Ne. i kemi  dalë zot çdo shtëpie, i kemi dalë zot Fëmijve jetima, dhe  robnimit të shqiptarisë. NE.i kemi treguare botëse edhe gishtin edhe fytyren edhe shpirtin ,NE. burrnin, trimerin edhe NDERIN,e kemi traditë, dhe nuk durojmë  nderrim të identitetit , dhe nuk durojmë shurjen e dinjitetit kombëtar , shumë makshkuj  të këtyre dy krahinave, janë të gjatë,bukurosha, që i kanë rrezistue çdo dashurie, çdo lufte, ëdo politike, dhe lakmin na kanë edhe miqët edhe anmiqët,edhe çdo kush.
Kjo bukuri shihet edhe sot, gjë qe jemi për çdo ÇMIM.sepse kemi  bukuritë  HYJNORE e bashkarishtë kemi  GENIN luftarak ,  të fuqishëmin e  kohës..
Ndersa femerat  e Drenices e të Llapit , lindin DRITË,  jane të bukura dhe pa behane dhe gjithëmone ua kanë zbardhë fytyrën dhe ua kanë  rritë imazhin Familjesë dhe mbarë Kosovës.

Këto dy krahina të Republikës së Kosovës, janë në zemër ,janë  në damaret e mbarë popullit shqiptar,dhe i kanë tërhequr mesë  shumti shqiptarët për luftë, më  luftë të përbashketë rritën luftën për realizimi e Republikës së Kosovës.që kanë bërë shumë për realizimi e shtetit të Kosovës, jo vetëm të rriturit por edhe fëmijtë e këtyre dy krahinave janë të veqant dhe çdo gjenerate e tyre është e veshure me rroba kombëtare,..
Ne të dy Krahinatë dua të  veqojë veshjen dhe lojen e ÇOBANËSH,që lujanë nëpër lidhave e  fushë  e edhe të shelgjet e lumumejve, lojen më gugjuma,(guxhasë) .Ose loja  tejtër e peshës se GURIT, ose loja tjetër Flamuras
NE Dernicarët dhe Llapjanët, kemi tarditë tarshigimin e  baballarëve tanë dhe të burrënisë shqiptare, ,jemi përballe me shumë rreziqe  dhe as kush nuk ka mujte me na thya identitetin ton shqiptar, e as kush nuk ka mujtë  me na marr dinjitetit tonë kombëtar, por serbëve  e  UDB-ashave shqiptarella,u kemi dhanë plumb në trup, e shumë shqiptarëve ua kemi shkunë zemratë,e edhe në veprimtarin  e tyre politike. NE e kemi pasë dhe e kemi zemëren e pastëre, dhe shume  shqiptareve u kemi dhenë gjak, dhe djersën

Nga viti 1912.Gjyshtët tanë,baballaretë tanë,e edhe Ne, në zemer kishum  Shqiperin, dhe luftën për liri e kemi bërë  ne dy shekuj. Ne, dhe NE kemi pesua masëshumti  tragjedi  në  njerëzi,në Familje,në Fëmijë, në pasuri kulturore, nëpër shkolla,e edhe nërpër fushë edhe lugjeve të Malit, e lumejve të Drenicese e të Llapit,më lloj lloj bisha të egra , me mijë të uijt, me KLUSHË TË NËNTOKËS, e me gjarrpnoje fushe,e me morra te zi, e me bisha te sllavit...
Dy krahinatë tona të Republikes se Kosovëse, truallin dhe  tokën  e kanë la me gjak.NE, kemi pasë interesin më të madh për daljne nga Roberia, për lirinë e Kosovës,për Kosovën Republikë.NE nacionaliste të  Drenicës edhe të llapit, kemi pasë  NDERIN e Oxhakut, dhe  kurrë nuk kemi pranuna nenshtrim nga të hujit,e as bashkëpunim  me të hujit,dhe as tokën tonë, e as livadhet tona,nuk kemi durua  të na i shkelin të huajit, as serbi,as malazezi, as bugari e as rusi,
Kujtone këngën e Bec Sinanit(llapjan)të kenduar nga Rapsodi i drenicese Rexhe Kopiliqi,i Vërbovcit,i cili po për ketë  këngë është i rrahure dhe i burgosure nga UDB-ashët , Tafil  Zena dhe Din Gjoshi.
Kujtone  këngën e Hoxhë Brznicese,llapjan, te kënduarë nga rapsodet Drenicës,Selman Haradini, dhe Cuf Kadishani, të cilet po për këtë këngë   të dy rapsodet  janë rrahur dhe janë  burgosur nga UDBashët.Ramadan Bogiqi,Ramë Ajazi, Nasuf Ajazi,e Sadik Milici,
         ************                                  ******************
Në anën tjetëre, kujtone revolucioni i  rinisë studentor 1981,kujtone Ylfete Humollin llapjane, e vrarë në livadhin e gjelbert. 
Kujtone Gjylen e Llapit,(Shoten  Galicen e dytë)mërgimtar në Zvicrrë,aktiviste dhe veprimtare në L.P.R.E.K,..,
Kujtone Zahir Pajazitin, biri i shqipës që rriti luftën  dhe përkushtimin e lirisë për Republikën e Kosovës
Kujtone komandantin Remin,(biri i komandantit Mustafë Hoxhës)e  edhe nga ky u shkundë Kosova, që Kosovës ia dha rrugëne e mbarë, e, dhe mbi Kosovë shkrepi mengjesi i rrezeve për  plagë. gjë që NE, drenicakët dhe llapjnaët deshmojmë ,se i  gjithë populli shqiptar ka kenë i keqëtrajtuar  i dhunura dhe i përbuzur, me shumë  kriza të vetë jetëse,E, ne   nacionalistet shqiptar nuk kishëm as mbështetëje,as përkrahje, as ndihmë
Ne drenicakët dhe Llapjanet, jemi të parët shqiptar që nga Parisi në Zurich,e nga Zurichu, në Kosovë,i kami futë armët e luftës .Maj.1991-Nëntor.1994.me ndihmen e z.B.W. te Prof.M.K.Dr.SH.H. dhe te Z.Q. me ndihme e I.H.llapjanë, dhe të R.(Haxhës)A,drenicar, dhe të Vullkanizerit Q.O.në Prishtinë,që ishte pika e shperndarjes së armëve në dy drejtime.Llap Drenice.

Historikisht  zullum më i madh iu është bërë populltës së Drenicës dhe të Llapit, e jo, e jo atyre të rrafshit të Dukagjinit,që ishin Marksista Leninista Kumar  e Pobratima me Alaksander Rankoviqin e me Marshall Titen,e  me serb  të ndryshem komunistaRusBugar që nuk e deshirojshin ndarjen e Kosovës nga ish-Jugosllvaia,- as nga Serrbia,por deshirojshin që Kosovën të ketë vetëqeverisjen  Marksiste Leniniste, komuniste e barabart në kuadër të Federates Jugosllave,ashtu siqë e këkroi Mahmut Bakalli,ne vitin 1979.si dhe Levizja Marksiste-Leniniste e shqiptarëve të Dukagjinit,Pejë,Deqan,Gjakovë.Këta u zgjuna  kur veq hija  e tyre e zezë ishte e zgjatur,gjë që edhe sot disa  ende flijnë  me sy qel, e disa  flijnë edhe më një sy, e disa nuk e shohine hijen e tyre te zezë

Është shumë interesant se rrafshit të Dukagjinit ,është plotë Kulla  e gjallëri,por ju mungon kjo qe është karakteristike për Drenicën dhe Llapin.Këta të rrafshit të Dukagjinit ishin poletikan dhe burra shteti me një startegji komuniste 50 vjeqare antishqipatre,që këtu dhe të këta mbretëron.xhelozi, inati promitiv, analfabetizmi, thane e theshmët,hasmeria në mese veti, vrajset e tyre në mese veti, për një qen, për nje Gjel,(këndus) për bashkëpunimin e tyre  me UDBën,serbosllave,dhe kujtone kohën  e serbve, dhe dijagonalen e tyre me pikalidhje,që nga Klina,Peja,Deqani, e Gajkova, Baca Bozh, ishte shkuese, ( Mësit )nëpër Familjet shqiptare , për nuse shqiptare.! 
*Kujtone* vallën me shpata,te ansamblit Rugova dhe të ansamblit SHOTA qe është me karaktere serbe ju lutem shifne  paraqitëjen  e vallës të asjë kohe,sepse tashe e kane ndryshua..
*Paraqitje,* e Vallës më Shpata, të asajë kohe,  është  negative për popullit shqiptar,ishte dhe është edhe sot  për interesat serbe, që ndërlidhet me martesatë e shqiptarëve,për  të i treguar botës,se shqiptarët  për një femer  rrahen e vriten, dhe me nderhyrjen e serbit,si pas kerkesës së vet femrës,shuhet konflikti në mes shqiptarëve, e  shqiptarët i ulin shpatat e  përqafohen, 
Medet  o Medet.!!!! 
Shul shqip,kujna ja kam shkerdhye atë NANË e , e ka bërë këtë korogarfi.

Kjo valle duhet të shuhet dhe kurrë të mos paraqitet në mediat shqiptare.
Po ashtu kujtone filmin Uka i Bajshkëve të Nemuna me karaktere serbe e me paraqitje  e UDBashve shqiptar,që shqiptaret paraqitëne në startegji  me akte kriminale, të vrasjeve të shqiptarëve me PARA

Por të i kethehemi kohes se sotit.Çuditërsihtë shumë njerëzi  primitive të rrafshti tDukagjinit, nuk e njohin Flamurin e ri të shtetit të Kosovës dhe nuk e vendosin nëpër pallatete tyre për festat të Republikës se Kosovës.,gjë që deshmojne se nuk e kanë dashtë Fitorenë e Kosovës, shtet,e as KosovënRepublikë,

Historikisht, pra nëpër vite e shekuj,zullumi me i madh iu është bërë, popullatës së Drenicës dhe të Llapit, e jo, e jo atyre të  rrafshit të Dukagjinit, e as të rrafshit të Kosovës.
Rrafshi i Kosovës, në dijagonalen e pikëlidhjes  Prishtinës, Gjilanit,Kamenices, Viti, që ishin poletikan komunista e socialista, qelbanika, kumar e Porbartima me serb,që  ende janë edhe  sot, këta që më shumë ishin bashkëpuntor të UDB-ëse, që për sherbimin e tyre kishin paga të majme, Shtepi e Banes, veqojmë Gjilanasit,që skanë fare burrni, që zejnë vendit e dytë (pas Gjakovarëve) në udhëheqjne komuniste Jugosllve,për trathëti kombëtare.Sinan Hasani, e tje e tej
Ose kujtone sot Decentralizimin e Lutfi Hazirit, që është rruga e  trashigimis së vllaznim bashkimitserbojugosllave, që i ngjalli edhe dhjetë(10) komuna të serbëve.Trup.marri, e deshi të gezone edhe zyre të veqantë për Decentralizimin e serbve  në Austri.

Pra  shqiptarellate të till, që kanë edhe tituj,më vetedijen e tyre  ZERO, dhe me aftësin e tyre për trathëti dhe Usatllar,në shërbim të serbëve e  të UDBës,  u pa. Këta bejnë vrasje të politikës kombëtare, vetëvrasje kolektive, vrasje kulturore,dhe  shumë shqiptarella  u bënën  morr i zi, gjë që i hangëren shumë shqiptar nacionalista, hangëren  fëmijtë tan, Vajzatë  tona, Nuset shqiptare,  Pleqet,Burrat,  e gratë  shqiptare, e që edhe sot lotojnë  në kujtim, të Dhunës, të turturave, e të trathëtive të shqiptarellave gjilanas, këta që Kosovës  kurrë nuk ia kan dhanë krahun, por janë përkul para serbëve dhe Ustallarve të tyre dhe janë bërë  Miqë e Kumar me Serb.
 *************                              ****************                   ********
*Pra falë Burrave dhe qendersës së Drenicarve dhe të Llapjanve, që murën trimeri dhe rrole  e edhe angazhime për lirinë e Kosovës,për Kosoven Republikë dhe nuk u pajtuanë me roberin serbe, e as me kumaritë e serbeve, e as me vallaznim bashkimin serb,dhe as më atë që propozuan  udhëheqësit komunista shqiptarella, të Rrafshti të Dukagjinit dhe ata të Rrafshit të Kosoves,e as më ata tëLevizjese Marksiste Leniniste të viti 1979.që ishin të padeshirushëm për nacionalistet shqiptar.*

*Kjo i shtyri Burrat e Drenices dhe të Llapit,të bashkohën për revolucion, për kryengritje,për  liri të Kosoves, dhe me 13.Maj.1981. Drenicaret jane të parët që kanë hapë zjerr kundër policies serbe  e UDBashëve shqiptaroserb, në Prkaz,Nebih e Tahir Meha,dhe armatosjen e popullatës se dy Karhinave.
Kujtone rexhistrimin e tabelave të veturave të qytetit të Mitrivicese.TM.shqiptaret thojshin :Tahir Meha.A serbet thojshin:Titova Mitrivica!*

*Në Prekaz,të Drenicës, në të mire të Kosovës,për Kosoven republike, filloi lufta, dhe doli në skenë Ushtria Çlirimtare e Kosovës. UÇK-ëja, me kamandant Adem Jasharin,që ka paraqitë mrekullin e identitetit shqiptar,për të ia këthye nderin Kosovese dhe konakut, dhe pas vrasjese se komandantit te UÇK-es,Adem Jasharit,UÇK-ja   nuk kishin as mbrapavi, as  bukë, as municion, as tesha, e as armë të randa për operacione luftarake të konfliktit Ushatrak, por kishte guximin për LIRI, që shqiptari të jetë shqiptar të mbronë Fëmijtë,shtëpin, trullin dhe Nderin,e Kosova të jete Rpublikë. UÇK-ja  në vitin 1998.-1999. u bë  e barabartë  me ushtrinë serbe  dhe NATON.dhe me 12.qershor.1999. u Çlirua Kosova.*

[B]_Shtrohet pytja,[/_B] : Si janë sot  ushtartët dhe komandanete e UCK-es janë të pa funksion,të pa punë,janë të mërguar, Invalidat e  luftese pa sigumet të jetëse, Jetaimat e Republikes së Kosovës,janë pa asistence sociale, jetojnë me shumë mërzi,
*Shtrohet pytja,*A u ndertua Drenica dhe Llapi, pas atyre bumbardimeve e shkaterrimeve të shumëta  nga lufta.përgjigja është.JO.JO. 

*Është shumë interesant, se me shumë është ndertua, Gjakova,Gjilani,Deqani,Prizreni,Se sa Drenica  e Llapi.*

Por shihet dhe dihet se shqiptarët Drenicar dhe Llapjanët,janë shumë të radsishëm, për vet Kosovën.Sepse sot Kosova është Rpublika e Kosovës është e qiellit, është e Yjve , është e Flamurit të saj me petkun e Yjve,është  vet  Kosovës, kryetari i Republikes se Kosovës, është llapjan,  Kryeministri i  parë  i Republikës se Kosovës është Dranicar.
*Shtrohte pyetëja ;  Vallë a sështë kjo merkulli e Zotit.?! PO si JO.O shqiptar or të mjer.!*

*Kujtone Atë Gjergj Fishtën,por është me randësi që ta dijmë se edhe sot është  gjallë  morri i zi, që po i hanë shqiptarët   tinxizsht.Deri kur shqiptarellat dhe  shumica e tyre do të trathetojne nder shqiptaret,gjë që  E kanë shua nderin e të parëve,Pse nuk e rrespektojne  Flamurine ri të shtetit  të Republikese se Kosovese.?! Dihet se pas mbarimit të mandatit të  kryetarit F.Sejdiu,Republika e Kosoves do të këtë strukturen e re. Kryetari i ardheshme i  Republikes se Kosovese, bëhetë z.NENAD RASHIQ, e Kryeminister  bëhët Behxhet Pacolli,dhe kjo bëhët përarësye se Jeta mbyllet  në rrugën e berllogut, garbage people.!*
*Vazhdonë një ditë tjetër.
REALITETI  DHE  E  VËRTETA
DALLIMI I FLAMUJVE
KUSH ESHTE MORRI I ZI*

----------


## Bahtir Hamza

* JETA  MBYLLET NË  RRUGËN  E  BERLLOGUT
Kush është morr i zi.?!

Shkruan : Bahtir Hamza,
bahtirhamza@yahoo.com
penashqiptare@yahoo.com

Saterday.May. 16.2009.*



*Në sipërfaqën e Shqipërinë se viti 1878.në Republikën e Kosovës, janë dy karhina autonome autoktone .Drenica dhe Llapi.*

*Dy krahinat,kanë shtrirjne me të gjerë gjerogarfike në veri perendim të R.Kosoves,si dhe në pjesen qenderore të  Republikene Kosovës, që kanë simbolet e veta, kanë fist e veta , kanë veshtjet e veta kombëtare, kanë Legjendatë e tyre,dhe historikisht i kanë rrezistue kohës se roberisë shekulklore, dhe kanë sakrifikue më së shumti njerëzi për lirinë e Kosovës.
Në dy shekuj XX-XXI-këto dy karhina Llapi e Drenica,-Drenica e Llapi, kanë dhanë mëse shumti Heroj, dhe deshmor në trualli e Kosovën Republikë.për Kosovën Rapublike Shtet.*

Drenica dhe Llapi,janë dy karhinatë  ma të mira,më pjellore  në sipërfaqen e Republikese se Kosovës. kanë vequritë  e tyre karakteristike që  kane pamje magjepse.Këtu  vend te randesishem zenë  Bujqesia, Bagtia,Blegtoria,Trgatia, në anën tjetër janë dy karhinatë më të njohura në historinë e populit shqiptar për përjetimin e luftëse, imazhi i tyre janë Bjeshkët dhe livadhet,që i kanë përdor dernicakët dhe llapjanët për  strehim dhe luftim, në mjedisin e rrafshnaltave të tyre ka Gryka, Shpella,  Male e zabele, gurina e shkembij, dhe gur të qmushëm të pagdhendur, veqojë  në Drenice është  edhe GURI I KANËS .E edhe GURI I PLAKES në Dobrashovc.

Në të dy Krahinatë janë gjurmët e kohëse të luftëse dhe të jetëse ,  janë edhe Varret e Krushqëve të varë.Karakteri dhe morali i njerëzve që jetojnë në këto dy karhina është i lartë dhe luftark, edhe pse kanë Çoban shumë të mirë.Bashkëjetesa  e  dernicarëve dhe e llapjanëve është e përbashkët,sinor dhe me fat ,që rritën me edukim dhe kulture, edhe përbërsë kryesor është veteditja kombëtare,krijimtaria e letersise kombetare.Të dy Karhinat karakterizohen me Poet me të medhjne të kombit shqiptar,ndersa në anen tjetëre populli karakterizhet me thenjen krenarie citoje :jamë Llapjan si tanë dynjaja
ose Drenicë je me ty,ja sa bukurë,që të deshta dhe të DU vendlindja ime.
PO. Mos të ishinë Drenicë e Llapi ,shqiptarëve  të Kosovëse iu fike edhe oxhaku.

NE,Drenicak dhe Llapjanet, Ne. i kemi  dalë zot çdo shtëpie, i kemi dalë zot Fëmijve jetima, dhe  robnimit të shqiptarisë. NE.i kemi treguare botëse edhe gishtin edhe fytyren edhe shpirtin ,NE. burrnin, trimerin edhe NDERIN,e kemi traditë, dhe nuk durojmë  nderrim të identitetit , dhe nuk durojmë shurjen e dinjitetit kombëtar , shumë makshkuj  të këtyre dy krahinave, janë të gjatë,bukurosha, që i kanë rrezistue çdo dashurie, çdo lufte, ëdo politike, dhe lakmin na kanë edhe miqët edhe anmiqët,edhe çdo kush.
Kjo bukuri shihet edhe sot, gjë qe jemi për çdo ÇMIM.sepse kemi  bukuritë  HYJNORE e bashkarishtë kemi  GENIN luftarak ,  të fuqishëmin e  kohës..
Ndersa femerat  e Drenices e të Llapit , lindin DRITË,  jane të bukura dhe pa behane dhe gjithëmone ua kanë zbardhë fytyrën dhe ua kanë  rritë imazhin Familjesë dhe mbarë Kosovës.

Këto dy krahina të Republikës së Kosovës, janë në zemër ,janë  në damaret e mbarë popullit shqiptar,dhe i kanë tërhequr mesë  shumti shqiptarët për luftë, më  luftë të përbashketë rritën luftën për realizimi e Republikës së Kosovës.që kanë bërë shumë për realizimi e shtetit të Kosovës, jo vetëm të rriturit por edhe fëmijtë e këtyre dy krahinave janë të veqant dhe çdo gjenerate e tyre është e veshure me rroba kombëtare,..
Ne të dy Krahinatë dua të  veqojë veshjen dhe lojen e ÇOBANËSH,që lujanë nëpër lidhave e  fushë  e edhe të shelgjet e lumumejve, lojen më gugjuma,(guxhasë) .Ose loja  tejtër e peshës se GURIT, ose loja tjetër Flamuras
NE Dernicarët dhe Llapjanët, kemi tarditë tarshigimin e  baballarëve tanë dhe të burrënisë shqiptare, ,jemi përballe me shumë rreziqe  dhe as kush nuk ka mujte me na thya identitetin ton shqiptar, e as kush nuk ka mujtë  me na marr dinjitetit tonë kombëtar, por serbëve  e  UDB-ashave shqiptarella,u kemi dhanë plumb në trup, e shumë shqiptarëve ua kemi shkunë zemratë,e edhe në veprimtarin  e tyre politike. NE e kemi pasë dhe e kemi zemëren e pastëre, dhe shume  shqiptareve u kemi dhenë gjak, dhe djersën

Nga viti 1912.Gjyshtët tanë,baballaretë tanë,e edhe Ne, në zemer kishum  Shqiperin, dhe luftën për liri e kemi bërë  ne dy shekuj. Ne, dhe NE kemi pesua masëshumti  tragjedi  në  njerëzi,në Familje,në Fëmijë, në pasuri kulturore, nëpër shkolla,e edhe nërpër fushë edhe lugjeve të Malit, e lumejve të Drenicese e të Llapit,më lloj lloj bisha të egra , me mijë të uijt, me KLUSHË TË NËNTOKËS, e me gjarrpnoje fushe,e me morra te zi, e me bisha te sllavit...

Dy krahinatë tona të Republikes se Kosovëse, truallin dhe  tokën  e kanë la me gjak.NE, kemi pasë interesin më të madh për daljne nga Roberia, për lirinë e Kosovës,për Kosovën Republikë.NE nacionaliste të  Drenicës edhe të llapit, kemi pasë  NDERIN e Oxhakut, dhe  kurrë nuk kemi pranuna nenshtrim nga të hujit,e as bashkëpunim  me të hujit,dhe as tokën tonë, e as livadhet tona,nuk kemi durua  të na i shkelin të huajit, as serbi,as malazezi, as bugari e as rusi,
Kujtone këngën e Bec Sinanit(llapjan)të kenduar nga Rapsodi i drenicese Rexhe Kopiliqi,i Vërbovcit,i cili po për ketë  këngë është i rrahure dhe i burgosure nga UDB-ashët , Tafil  Zena dhe Din Gjoshi. :L
Kujtone  këngën e Hoxhë Brznicese,llapjan, te kënduarë nga rapsodet Drenicës,Selman Haradini, dhe Cuf Kadishani, të cilet po për këtë këngë   të dy rapsodet  janë rrahur dhe janë  burgosur nga UDBashët.Ramadan Bogiqi,Ramë Ajazi, Nasuf Ajazi,e Sadik Milici, :L
         ************                                  **********
Në anën tjetëre, kujtone revolucioni i  rinisë studentor 1981,kujtone Ylfete Humollin llapjane, e vrarë në livadhin e gjelbert. 
Kujtone Gjylen e Llapit,(Shoten  Galicen e dytë)mërgimtar në Zvicrrë,aktiviste dhe veprimtare në L.P.R.E.K,..,
*Kujtone* Zahir Pajazitin, biri i shqipës që rriti luftën  dhe përkushtimin e lirisë për Republikën e Kosovës
Kujtone komandantin Remin,(biri i komandantit Mustafë Hoxhës)e  edhe nga ky u shkundë Kosova, që Kosovës ia dha rrugëne e mbarë, e, dhe mbi Kosovë shkrepi mengjesi i rrezeve për  plagë. gjë që NE, drenicakët dhe llapjnaët deshmojmë ,se i  gjithë populli shqiptar ka kenë i keqëtrajtuar  i dhunura dhe i përbuzur, me shumë  kriza të vetë jetëse,E, ne   nacionalistet shqiptar nuk kishëm as mbështetëje,as përkrahje, as ndihmë
Ne drenicakët dhe Llapjanet, jemi të parët shqiptar që nga Parisi në Zurich,e nga Zurichu, në Kosovë,i kami futë armët e luftës .Maj.1991-Nëntor.1994.me ndihmen e z.B.W. te Prof.M.K.Dr.SH.H. dhe te Z.Q. me ndihme e I.H.llapjanë, dhe të R.(Haxhës)A,drenicar, dhe të Vullkanizerit Q.O.në Prishtinë,që ishte pika e shperndarjes së armëve në dy drejtime.Llap Drenice.

Historikisht  zullum më i madh iu është bërë populltës së Drenicës dhe të Llapit, e jo, e jo atyre të rrafshit të Dukagjinit,që ishin Marksista Leninista Kumar  e Pobratima me Alaksander Rankoviqin e me Marshall Titen,e  me serb  të ndryshem komunistaRusBugar që nuk e deshirojshin ndarjen e Kosovës nga ish-Jugosllvaia,- as nga Serrbia,por deshirojshin që Kosovën të ketë vetëqeverisjen  Marksiste Leniniste, komuniste e barabart në kuadër të Federates Jugosllave,ashtu siqë e këkroi Mahmut Bakalli,ne vitin 1979.si dhe Levizja Marksiste-Leniniste e shqiptarëve të Dukagjinit,Pejë,Deqan,Gjakovë.Këta u zgjuna  kur veq hija  e tyre e zezë ishte e zgjatur,gjë që edhe sot disa  ende flijnë  me sy qel, e disa  flijnë edhe më një sy, e disa nuk e shohine hijen e tyre te zezë

Është shumë interesant se rrafshit të Dukagjinit ,është plotë Kulla  e gjallëri,por ju mungon kjo qe është karakteristike për Drenicën dhe Llapin.Këta të rrafshit të Dukagjinit ishin poletikan dhe burra shteti me një startegji komuniste 50 vjeqare antishqipatre,që këtu dhe të këta mbretëron.xhelozi, inati promitiv, analfabetizmi, thane e theshmët,hasmeria në mese veti, vrajset e tyre në mese veti, për një qen, për nje Gjel,(këndus) për bashkëpunimin e tyre  me UDBën,serbosllave,dhe kujtone kohën  e serbve, dhe dijagonalen e tyre me pikalidhje,që nga Klina,Peja,Deqani, e Gajkova, Baca Bozh, ishte shkuese, ( Mësit )nëpër Familjet shqiptare , për nuse shqiptare.! 
*Kujtone* vallën me shpata,te ansamblit Rugova dhe të ansamblit SHOTA qe është me karaktere serbe ju lutem shifne  paraqitëjen  e vallës të asjë kohe,sepse tashe e kane ndryshua..
*Paraqitje,* e Vallës më Shpata, të asajë kohe,  është  negative për popullit shqiptar,ishte dhe është edhe sot  për interesat serbe, që ndërlidhet me martesatë e shqiptarëve,për  të i treguar botës,se shqiptarët  për një femer  rrahen e vriten, dhe me nderhyrjen e serbit,si pas kerkesës së vet femrës,shuhet konflikti në mes shqiptarëve, e  shqiptarët i ulin shpatat e  përqafohen,... 
Medet  o Medet.!!!! 

Shul shqip,kujna ja kam shkerdhya  atë NANË e , e ka bërë këtë korogarfi

Kjo valle duhet të shuhet dhe kurrë të mos paraqitet në mediat shqiptare.
Po ashtu kujtone filmin Uka i Bajshkëve të Nemuna me karaktere serbe e me paraqitje  e UDBashve shqiptar,që shqiptaret paraqitëne në startegji  me akte kriminale, të vrasjeve të shqiptarëve me PARA

Por të i kethehemi kohes se sotit.Çuditërsihtë shumë njerëzi  primitive të rrafshti tDukagjinit, nuk e njohin Flmurin e ri të shtetit të Kosovës dhe nuk e vendosin nëpër pallatete tyre për festat të Republikës se Kosovës.,gjë që deshmojne se nuk e kanë dashtë Fitorenë e Kosovës, shtet,e as KosovënRepublikë,

Historikisht, pra nëpër vite e shekuj,zullumi me i madh iu është bërë, popullatës së Drenicës dhe të Llapit, e jo, e jo atyre të  rrafshit të Dukagjinit, e as të rrafshit të Kosovës.
Rrafshi i Kosovës, në dijagonalen e pikëlidhjes  Prishtinës, Gjilanit,Kamenices, Viti, që ishin poletikan komunista e socialista, qelbanika, kumar e Porbartima me serb,që  ende janë edhe  sot, këta që më shumë ishin bashkëpuntor të UDB-ëse, që për sherbimin e tyre kishin paga të majme, Shtepi e Banes, veqojmë Gjilanasit,që skanë fare burrni, që zejnë vendit e dytë (pas Gjakovarëve) në udhëheqjne komuniste Jugosllve,për trathëti kombëtare.Sinan Hasani, e tje e tej
Ose kujtone sot Decentralizimin e Lutfi Hazirit, që është rruga e  trashigimis së vllaznim bashkimitserbojugosllave, që i ngjalli edhe dhjetë(10) komuna të serbëve.
Trup.marri, e deshi të gezone edhe zyre të veqantë për Decentralizimin e serbve  në Austri.

Pra  shqiptarellate të till, që kanë edhe tituj,më vetedijen e tyre  ZERO, dhe me aftësin e tyre për trathëti dhe Usatllar,në shërbim të serbëve e  të UDBës,  u pa. Këta bejnë vrasje të politikës kombëtare, vetëvrasje kolektive, vrasje kulturore,dhe  shumë shqiptarella  u bënën  morr i zi, gjë që i hangëren shumë shqiptar nacionalista, hangëren  fëmijtë tan, Vajzatë  tona, Nuset shqiptare,  Pleqet,Burrat,  e gratë  shqiptare, e që edhe sot lotojnë  në kujtim, të Dhunës, të turturave, e të trathëtive të shqiptarellave gjilanas, këta që Kosovës  kurrë nuk ia kan dhanë krahun, por janë përkul para serbëve dhe Ustallarve të tyre dhe janë bërë  Miqë e Kumar me Serb.
 *************                              ************              *******
*Pra falë Burrave dhe qendersës së Drenicarve dhe të Llapjanve, që murën trimeri dhe rrole  e edhe angazhime për lirinë e Kosovës,për Kosoven Republikë dhe nuk u pajtuanë me roberin serbe, e as me kumaritë e serbeve, e as me vallaznim bashkimin serb,dhe as më atë që propozuan  udhëheqësit komunista shqiptarella, të Rrafshti të Dukagjinit dhe ata të Rrafshit të Kosoves,e as më ata tëLevizjese Marksiste Leniniste të viti 1979.që ishin të padeshirushëm për nacionalistet shqiptar.
Kjo i shtyri Burrat e Drenices dhe të Llapit,të bashkohën për revolucion, për kryengritje,për  liri të Kosoves, dhe me 13.Maj.1981. Drenicaret jane të parët që kanë hapë zjerr kundër policies serbe  e UDBashëve shqiptaroserb, në Prkaz,Nebih e Tahir Meha,dhe armatosjen e popullatës se dy Karhinave.
Kujtone rexhistrimin e tabelave të veturave të qytetit të Mitrivicese.TM.shqiptaret thojshin :Tahir Meha.
A serbet thojshin:Titova Mitrivica!

Në Prekaz,të Drenicës, në të mire të Kosovës,për Kosoven republike, filloi lufta, dhe doli në skenë Ushtria Çlirimtare e Kosovës. UÇK-ëja, me kamandant Adem Jasharin,që ka paraqitë mrekullin e identitetit shqiptar,për të ia këthye nderin Kosovese dhe konakut, dhe pas vrasjese se komandantit te UÇK-es,Adem Jasharit,UÇK-ja   nuk kishin as mbrapavi, as  bukë, as municion, as tesha, e as armë të randa për operacione luftarake të konfliktit Ushatrak, por kishte guximin për LIRI, që shqiptari të jetë shqiptar të mbronë Fëmijtë,shtëpin, trullin dhe Nderin,e Kosova të jete Rpublikë. UÇK-ja  në vitin 1998.-1999. u bë  e barabartë  me ushtrinë serbe  dhe NATON.dhe me 12.qershor.1999. u Çlirua Kosova.*

*Shtrohet pytja,* : Si janë sot  ushtartët dhe komandanete e UCK-es janë të pa funksion,të pa punë,janë të mërguar, Invalidat e  luftese pa sigumet të jetëse, Jetaimat e Republikes së Kosovës,janë pa asistence sociale, jetojnë me shumë mërzi,
*Shtrohet pytja,*A u ndertua Drenica dhe Llapi, pas atyre bumbardimeve e shkaterrimeve të shumëta  nga lufta.përgjigja është.JO.JO. 

*Është shumë interesant, se me shumë është ndertua, Gjakova,Gjilani,Deqani,Prizreni, Se sa Drenica  e Llapi.*

Por shihet dhe dihet se shqiptarët Drenicar dhe Llapjanët,janë shumë të radsishëm, për vet Kosovën.Sepse sot Kosova është Rpublika e Kosovës është e qiellit, është e Yjve , është e Flamurit të saj me petkun e Yjve,është  vet  Kosovës, kryetari i Republikes se Kosovës, është llapjan,  Kryeministri i  parë  i Republikës se Kosovës është Dranicar.
*Shtrohte pyetëja ;  Vallë a sështë kjo merkulli e Zotit.?! PO si JO.O shqiptar or të mjer.!*

*Kujtone Atë Gjergj Fishtën,por është me randësi që ta dijmë se edhe sot është  gjallë  morri i zi, që po i hanë shqiptarët   tinxizsht.Deri kur shqiptarellat dhe  shumica e tyre do të trathetojne nder shqiptaret,gjë që  E kanë shua nderin e të parëve,Pse nuk e rrespektojne  Flamurine ri të shtetit  të Republikese se Kosovese.?! Dihet se pas mbarimit të mandatit të  kryetarit F.Sejdiu,Republika e Kosoves do të këtë strukturen e re. Kryetari i ardheshme i  Republikes se Kosovese, bëhetë z.NENAD RASHIQ, e Kryeminister  bëhët Behxhet Pacolli,dhe kjo bëhët përarësye se Jeta mbyllet  në rrugën e berllogut, garbage people.!*

*Vazhdonë një ditë tjetër.
REALITETI  DHE  E  VËRTETA
DALLIMI I FLAMUJVE
KUSH ESHTE MORRI I ZI*

----------


## ZANOR

Kjo është kur njeriut edhe të sotëm i përzihen 'kabllot', ku edhe atë pak inteligjencë të tij, e dredhon, e bishtëron, e lokalizon në të keqe e dëm të vet shqiptarizmes!

Nacionalizmi shqiptar, nuk është vetëm i një personi, a i një treve shqiptare dhe është keq e paburrëri, të vetngritet njeriu, në dëm të vet trevës së tij e të nacionalizmit shqiptar!

Azem Bejta, e Adem Jashari, e Ramush Haradinaj etj., nuk janë vetëm persona të trevave të tyre, por janë heronj të gjith kombit shqiptar dhe kjo që po bëni, është një egoizëm mashtrim mbi masën, e nxitje të lokalizmave obskurante, që krijojnë ndasi e përçarje kombëtare - se secila trevë ka heronjt e vet, ka historinë e vet, ka shqiptarizmen e vet dhe të gjitha përbëjnë SHQIPTARIZMEN KOMBËTARE NACIONALE!

Përdorimin a mospërdorimin e një symboli shtetëror, nuk mund ta imponojë as një njeri, as një trevë, por vetiu vie rregullimi i duhur i symbolit shtetëror - që mbi të qendron një symbol ma i madh - Flamuri Kombëtar Shqiptar, që ka ditën e vet kombëtare, përcaktuar edhe me kushtetutë edhe vet rrjedha historike dikton në pëlqimin a mospëlqimin e një symboli të tashëm - por duhet qendruar stoik në historinë e kombit, në vet historikun e Flamurit Kombëtar! E vet thua se je një nacionalist - e vet iriton flamurin nacional, duke e quajtur shqipen 'morri i zi'! Ku don të dalësh...!

Këto janë lojëra fëmijësh: Drenica e përkrah flamurin shteteror, e Dukagjini - jo!

----------


## ZANOR

tri herë i njejti tekst?

E nëse ti shkon ma thellë, ja si del e vërteta historike:

Dy familje ishin në shenjestër të regjimit shtetterrorist serv, pas familjes Tahir Meha 1982 e shumë tjerave para e pas saj - e ato ishin Familja e Shaban Jasharit dhe Familja e Hilmi Haradinajt, me qëllim që t'i shkrij të gjallë me flakë dhe pikërisht falë ndihmes së Dukagjinit, shpëtoi deridikund Familja Haradinaj e Gllogjanit edhe po ta kishte bërë Drenica të njejten ndihmë e mbrojtje të Familjes Jashari - sot do të ishin gjallë të dy familjet!

Dy sulmet çlirimtare: njera në postbllokun policor serv në Irzniq, nga Luan Haradinaj dhe sulmi çlirimtar i Adem Jasharit në anën tjetër - vuan në dyshim shtetterrorin serv çetnik, me pretekst se çlirimtarët e Kosovës ishin 'terrorist' dhe mu këto dy akte çlirimtare, në të dy anët e mKosovës - ishin hapi i parë i Luftës Çlirimtare të Kosovës!

Pastaj vijnë aktet tjera: paraqitja e grupit të ashtuquajtur nga regjimi rev e veglat e tij si 'grup terrorist' në Deçan dhe deri më shpalljen e Treshit UÇK në funeralin e mësuesit, më 1993! Kush ishin ATA TRE?


***Kjo është kur njeriut edhe të sotëm i përzihen 'kabllot', ku edhe atë pak inteligjencë të tij, e dredhon, e bishtëron, e lokalizon në të keqe e dëm të vet shqiptarizmes!

Nacionalizmi shqiptar, nuk është vetëm i një personi, a i një treve shqiptare dhe është keq e paburrëri, të vetngritet njeriu, në dëm të vet trevës së tij e të nacionalizmit shqiptar!

Azem Bejta, e Adem Jashari, e Ramush Haradinaj etj., nuk janë vetëm persona të trevave të tyre, por janë heronj të gjith kombit shqiptar dhe kjo që po bëni, është një egoizëm mashtrim mbi masën, e nxitje të lokalizmave obskurante, që krijojnë ndasi e përçarje kombëtare - se secila trevë ka heronjt e vet, ka historinë e vet, ka shqiptarizmen e vet dhe të gjitha përbëjnë SHQIPTARIZMEN KOMBËTARE NACIONALE!

Përdorimin a mospërdorimin e një symboli shtetëror, nuk mund ta imponojë as një njeri, as një trevë, por vetiu vie rregullimi i duhur i symbolit shtetëror - që mbi të qendron një symbol ma i madh - Flamuri Kombëtar Shqiptar, që ka ditën e vet kombëtare, përcaktuar edhe me kushtetutë edhe vet rrjedha historike dikton në pëlqimin a mospëlqimin e një symboli të tashëm - por duhet qendruar stoik në historinë e kombit, në vet historikun e Flamurit Kombëtar! E vet thua se je një nacionalist - e vet iriton flamurin nacional, duke e quajtur shqipen 'morri i zi'! Ku don të dalësh...!

Këto janë lojëra fëmijësh: Drenica e përkrah flamurin shteteror, e Dukagjini - jo!
Historia shkruhet drejtë, e jo me lokalizma e dreqizma të mendjeve të ideologjive të shkuara!

----------


## alibaba

rrezon para se të akuzosh drenicakët për vetëmburrje, distancohu nga diskriminimi i paarsyeshëm që klasa politike i ka bërë drenicakëve.

Njerëzit që kanë luftu, jetimët e dëshmorëve, invalidët etj, shumë prej tyre deri vonë kanë jetuar në tenda, dhe ende sot kanë probleme ekonomike, e askujt nuk i intereson për ta, ndonëse lirinë e tërë Kosova e gëzon në saje të tyre.

Duhet të përtypen pak fjalët para se t'i nxjerrësh.

----------

